# Report: bordate sulla cessione del Milan.



## admin (4 Giugno 2018)

Report in onda questa sera, 4 giugno 2018, ha lanciato vere e proprie bordate sul Milan, su Yonghong Li e su Berlusconi. Secondo quanto riportato nel corso della trasmissione, I registi dell’intervento del fondo Elliott a favore di Li e del Milan sono due finanzieri napoletani, Gianluca D'Avanzo e Salvatore Cerchione. Poi c'è il socio dei due, tale Giuseppe Cipriani, fidanzato di Nicole Minetti ex "politica" di Forza Italia ed oggi DJ. Cerchione e D'Avanzo hanno legami con la finanziaria Sopaf, nella quale figurava l'ex Condor Galliani.

Buona parte dei soldi finiti nelle casse del gruppo Finivest sono arrivati da paradisi fiscali. 

Gina Gaetano Bellavita, esperto di riciclaggio, afferma:"Perché tutti questi soldi arrivano da giurisdizioni che garantiscono l'anonimato societario? La risposta è: perché qualcuno vuole l'anonimato. Nessuno sa chi è il reale proprietario del Milan".

Per chi se la fosse persa, è possibile rivedere la puntata su Rai Replay.


----------



## admin (4 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Report in onda questa sera, 4 giugno 2018, ha lanciato vere e proprie bordate sul Milan, su Yonghong Li e su Berlusconi. Secondo quanto riportato nel corso della trasmissione, I registi dell’intervento del fondo Elliott a favore di Li e del Milan sono due finanzieri napoletani, Gianluca D'Avanzo e Salvatore Cerchione. Poi c'è il socio dei due, tale Giuseppe Cipriani, fidanzato di Nicole Minetti ex "politica" di Forza Italia ed oggi DJ. Cerchione e D'Avanzo hanno legami con la finanziaria Sopaf, nella quale figurava l'ex Condor Galliani.
> 
> Buona parte dei soldi finiti nelle casse del gruppo Finivest sono arrivati da paradisi fiscali.
> 
> Gina Gaetano Bellavita, esperto di riciclaggio, afferma:"Perché tutti questi soldi arrivano da giurisdizioni che garantiscono l'anonimato societario? La risposta è: perché qualcuno vuole l'anonimato. Nessuno sa chi è il reale proprietario del Milan".



E' Silvio Berlusconi. C'è qualcuno che si meraviglia?

Grande Report, comunque.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Giugno 2018)

Senza dimenticare la Rothschild (Scaroni vicepresidente) advisor di Yonghong Li.


----------



## Boomer (4 Giugno 2018)

Rispondo qua ad un post nell'altra discussione:



Aron ha scritto:


> Silvio è un genio, c'è poco da dire. E a breve potrebbe ricomprarsi il Milan a prezzo di sconto, avendo pure la scusa per fare un Ital-Milan low-cost a causa delle sanzioni dell'UEFA.
> 
> Nessuno può dimostrare attivamente il suo livello di coinvolgimento in questa farsa cinese, quindi nessuno può rinfacciargli nulla.
> Ha battuto il sistema sfruttando il sistema.



Ma quale è il vantaggio di Silvio in tutto questo? Fininvest non ne vuole mezza del Milan ( i figli odiano il Milan ) , la sua vita politica è finita e non sarebbe nemmeno in grado di usarla a tale scopo visto che una squadra low cost farebbe schifo. Io mi sono fatto un'altra idea ovvero che Silvio voleva vendere il Milan a un prezzo spropositato liberandosene per sempre e sono riusciti a convincere sto cinese ( magari facendogli alcune promesse ) con Elliot che ha aiutato Silvio a mettere insieme la grana per completare il tutto. Poi in futuro cosa succederà non lo so, magari Elliot rivenderà a qualcun altro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' Silvio Berlusconi. C'è qualcuno che si meraviglia?
> 
> Grande Report, comunque.


Ormai è lapalissiano, ma nessuno può provarlo, come gli affari di Galliani e Preziosi.


----------



## Mr. Canà (4 Giugno 2018)

Comunque a chi sogna B in galera 30 anni per riciclaggio dico di lasciar perdere, era come quando si sognava il rientro di Ibra 2-3 estati fa. Possono anche essere bei sogni, ma non accadranno.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Giugno 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Rispondo qua ad un post nell'altra discussione:
> 
> 
> 
> Ma quale è il vantaggio di Silvio in tutto questo? Fininvest non ne vuole mezza del Milan ( i figli odiano il Milan ) , la sua vita politica è finita e non sarebbe nemmeno in grado di usarla a tale scopo visto che una squadra low cost farebbe schifo. Io mi sono fatto un'altra idea ovvero che Silvio voleva vendere il Milan a un prezzo spropositato liberandosene per sempre e sono riusciti a convincere sto cinese ( magari facendogli alcune promesse ) con Elliot che ha aiutato Silvio a mettere insieme la grana per completare il tutto. Poi in futuro cosa succederà non lo so, magari Elliot rivenderà a qualcun altro.


Il vantaggio? Aver fatto rientrare un miliardo di euro che sarebbe stato bloccato in mezzo all'oceano Pacifico.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Giugno 2018)

E il colmo sapete qual’e ? Che Berluskong Li rifinanzierà all infinito visto che il gioco “conviene”


----------



## Schism75 (4 Giugno 2018)

se non hanno prove schiacciante, mi auguro che passino al saldo di un conto molto salato.


----------



## mandraghe (4 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Report in onda questa sera, 4 giugno 2018, ha lanciato vere e proprie bordate sul Milan, su Yonghong Li e su Berlusconi. Secondo quanto riportato nel corso della trasmissione, I registi dell’intervento del fondo Elliott a favore di Li e del Milan sono due finanzieri napoletani, Gianluca D'Avanzo e Salvatore Cerchione. Poi c'è il socio dei due, tale Giuseppe Cipriani, fidanzato di Nicole Minetti ex "politica" di Forza Italia ed oggi DJ. Cerchione e D'Avanzo hanno legami con la finanziaria Sopaf, nella quale figurava l'ex Condor Galliani.
> 
> Buona parte dei soldi finiti nelle casse del gruppo Finivest sono arrivati da paradisi fiscali.
> 
> Gina Gaetano Bellavita, esperto di riciclaggio, afferma:"Perché tutti questi soldi arrivano da giurisdizioni che garantiscono l'anonimato societario? La risposta è: perché qualcuno vuole l'anonimato. Nessuno sa chi è il reale proprietario del Milan".




Non hanno detto nulla che non sapessimo. 

L'idea dei capitali di rientro è ridicola.

La realtà è che Li è un poveraccio e che sicuramente non sarà lui in futuro a guidare il Milan. Tutte le altre opzioni sono aperte.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Giugno 2018)

Il presidente che ama il Milan


----------



## Mr. Canà (4 Giugno 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Rispondo qua ad un post nell'altra discussione:
> 
> 
> 
> Ma quale è il vantaggio di Silvio in tutto questo? Fininvest non ne vuole mezza del Milan ( i figli odiano il Milan ) , la sua vita politica è finita e non sarebbe nemmeno in grado di usarla a tale scopo visto che una squadra low cost farebbe schifo. Io mi sono fatto un'altra idea ovvero che Silvio voleva vendere il Milan a un prezzo spropositato liberandosene per sempre e sono riusciti a convincere sto cinese ( magari facendogli alcune promesse ) con Elliot che ha aiutato Silvio a mettere insieme la grana per completare il tutto. Poi in futuro cosa succederà non lo so, magari Elliot rivenderà a qualcun altro.



Ma infatti non credo proprio che ricompri il Milan. Politicamente è finito e sportivamente non avrebbe senso come operazione.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (4 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Report in onda questa sera, 4 giugno 2018, ha lanciato vere e proprie bordate sul Milan, su Yonghong Li e su Berlusconi. Secondo quanto riportato nel corso della trasmissione, I registi dell’intervento del fondo Elliott a favore di Li e del Milan sono due finanzieri napoletani, Gianluca D'Avanzo e Salvatore Cerchione. Poi c'è il socio dei due, tale Giuseppe Cipriani, fidanzato di Nicole Minetti ex "politica" di Forza Italia ed oggi DJ. Cerchione e D'Avanzo hanno legami con la finanziaria Sopaf, nella quale figurava l'ex Condor Galliani.
> 
> Buona parte dei soldi finiti nelle casse del gruppo Finivest sono arrivati da paradisi fiscali.
> 
> ...



Chi accusa mr. B di riciclaggio e rientro di capitali offshore se ne assuma anche la responsabilità di ciò che la bocca, o la tastiera, partorisce.......


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Report in onda questa sera, 4 giugno 2018, ha lanciato vere e proprie bordate sul Milan, su Yonghong Li e su Berlusconi. Secondo quanto riportato nel corso della trasmissione, I registi dell’intervento del fondo Elliott a favore di Li e del Milan sono due finanzieri napoletani, Gianluca D'Avanzo e Salvatore Cerchione. Poi c'è il socio dei due, tale Giuseppe Cipriani, fidanzato di Nicole Minetti ex "politica" di Forza Italia ed oggi DJ. Cerchione e D'Avanzo hanno legami con la finanziaria Sopaf, nella quale figurava l'ex Condor Galliani.
> 
> Buona parte dei soldi finiti nelle casse del gruppo Finivest sono arrivati da paradisi fiscali.
> 
> ...



Pure la tizia del bunga bunga in mezzo


----------



## Wetter (4 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gina Gaetano Bellavita, esperto di riciclaggio, afferma:"Perché tutti questi soldi arrivano da giurisdizioni che garantiscono l'anonimato societario? La risposta è: perché qualcuno vuole l'anonimato. Nessuno sa chi è il reale proprietario del Milan".


Solo questo passaggio basterebbe a giustificare qualsiasi decisione Uefa contro il Milan,siamo indifendibili a questo punto.


----------



## 1972 (4 Giugno 2018)

e secondo Voi il fenomeno per far rientrare i capitali lo fa servendosi del milan e non c ha un'altra idea migliore per passare inosservato? cioe', mette in moto tutti sti catsi e mazzi esponendo uomini riconducibili alle sue attivita' e conoscenze? ps. scusate l'itagliano........


----------



## Boomer (4 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il vantaggio? Aver fatto rientrare un miliardo di euro che sarebbe stato bloccato in mezzo all'oceano Pacifico.



E fin qui ci siamo ma io contestavo il suo vantaggio a "ricomprarla" a prezzo di sconto. Non vedo perchè dovrebbe farlo.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (4 Giugno 2018)

Io continuo a credere che non sia Berlusconi l'artefice di tutto, ma se così fosse banche, advisor, studi legali, guardia di finanza, banca di italia, avrebbero fatto tutti la più grande figura di melma della storia. Tutti messi nel sacco dal nano.

La valutazione fatta del Milan era assolutamente fuori mercato. Si diceva valesse 450 milioni compresi debiti, invece è stato venduto per 750 milioni proprio mentre Fininvest era con l'acqua alla gola per il tentativo di scalata di Vivendì. L'esposizione bancaria del Milan è scesa da 275 milioni a 25 milioni e Fininvest ha fatto una plusvalenza monstre. 

Berlusconi intanto continuava a promettere che i nuovi proprietari avrebbero investito 300 milioni. Come poteva garantire una cosa del genere? Chi avrebbe mai accettato? Forse se avesse venduto a se stesso avrebbe potuto garantirlo. 

Però perchè affidare il mercato e 300 milioni a Fassone e un completo sconosciuto come Mirabelli? A quel punto si sarebbe inventato un modo anche per lasciare Galliani come AD.

Ci sono troppe contradizioni. Non sapere la verità mi uccide.


----------



## luis4 (4 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E il colmo sapete qual’e ? Che Berluskong Li rifinanzierà all infinito visto che il gioco “conviene”



conviene cosa? che ne viene a mister b?


----------



## Giangy (4 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Report in onda questa sera, 4 giugno 2018, ha lanciato vere e proprie bordate sul Milan, su Yonghong Li e su Berlusconi. Secondo quanto riportato nel corso della trasmissione, I registi dell’intervento del fondo Elliott a favore di Li e del Milan sono due finanzieri napoletani, Gianluca D'Avanzo e Salvatore Cerchione. Poi c'è il socio dei due, tale Giuseppe Cipriani, fidanzato di Nicole Minetti ex "politica" di Forza Italia ed oggi DJ. Cerchione e D'Avanzo hanno legami con la finanziaria Sopaf, nella quale figurava l'ex Condor Galliani.
> 
> Buona parte dei soldi finiti nelle casse del gruppo Finivest sono arrivati da paradisi fiscali.
> 
> ...



Tutto come immaginavo, troppe coincidenze.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Giugno 2018)

1972 ha scritto:


> e secondo Voi il fenomeno per far rientrare i capitali lo fa servendosi del milan e non c ha un'altra idea migliore per passare inosservato? cioe', mette in moto tutti sti catsi e mazzi esponendo uomini riconducibili alle sue attivita' e conoscenze? ps. scusate l'itagliano........


Riconducibili a cosa? Le società sono tutte anonime; vallo a dimostrare che c'è lui dietro. Se vai da Galliani, ride.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Giugno 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Rispondo qua ad un post nell'altra discussione:
> 
> 
> 
> Ma quale è il vantaggio di Silvio in tutto questo? Fininvest non ne vuole mezza del Milan ( i figli odiano il Milan ) , la sua vita politica è finita e non sarebbe nemmeno in grado di usarla a tale scopo visto che una squadra low cost farebbe schifo. Io mi sono fatto un'altra idea ovvero che Silvio voleva vendere il Milan a un prezzo spropositato liberandosene per sempre e sono riusciti a convincere sto cinese ( magari facendogli alcune promesse ) con Elliot che ha aiutato Silvio a mettere insieme la grana per completare il tutto. Poi in futuro cosa succederà non lo so, magari Elliot rivenderà a qualcun altro.



E hanno avuto “ solo” il vantaggio di far rientrare un miliardo che avevano parcheggiato alle Isole Cayman


----------



## mandraghe (4 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il vantaggio? Aver fatto rientrare un miliardo di euro che sarebbe stato bloccato in mezzo all'oceano Pacifico.




Ma per cortesia. Se avesse voluto far rientrare soldi dall'estero Berlusca aveva mille altre opzioni e poteva usare persone, società e metodi meno esposti al pubblico.

Semmai i dubbi vengono tutti dalla parte di Li.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E il colmo sapete qual’e ? Che Berluskong Li rifinanzierà all infinito visto che il gioco “conviene”


Ovviamente. Berlusconghong Li "rifinanzierà" dieci milioni alla volta.


----------



## luis4 (4 Giugno 2018)

Una cosa è certa mister b non tornerà mai piu, stanno dicendo che ha praticamente regalato il milan, lo ha comprato con i suoi soldi e se ne esce pulito pulito.


----------



## Mr. Canà (4 Giugno 2018)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Chi accusa mr. B di riciclaggio e rientro di capitali offshore se ne assuma anche la responsabilità di ciò che la bocca, o la tastiera, partorisce.......



Ma infatti la teoria del riciclaggio o del rientro dei capitali è tutta da dimostrare. Quello che però sta venendo alla luce è che l'autentico proprietario del Milan non è probabilmente Yonghong Li e giustamente la UEFA vuole vederci chiaro. A noi tifosi questo deve interessare, perché per questa mancanza di chiarezza rischiamo sanzioni e di non giocare le coppe europee.


----------



## luis4 (4 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ovviamente. Berlusconghong Li "rifinanzierà" dieci milioni alla volta.



ma se mette i soldi non vanno a fininvest ma all'ac milan, che senso ha?


----------



## Boomer (4 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E hanno avuto “ solo” il vantaggio di far rientrare un miliardo che avevano parcheggiato alle Isole Cayman



Mi sono spiegato male. Intendevo il vantaggio di Silvio nel ricomprare il Milan a prezzo di sconto adesso.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Giugno 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ma per cortesia. Se avesse voluto far rientrare soldi dall'estero Berlusca aveva mille altre opzioni e poteva usare persone, società e metodi meno esposti al pubblico.
> 
> Semmai i dubbi vengono tutti dalla parte di Li.


Ma esposti di che? Ormai è palese, perché bisognerebbe chiudersi gli occhi per non rendersi conto delle coincidenze, ma restano appunto coincidenze, non dimostrabili a norma di legge, visto il sofisticato sistema di società anonime offshore che hanno creato. Prova a portarlo tu Berlusconi in tribunale.


----------



## mandraghe (4 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Senza dimenticare la Rothschild (Scaroni vicepresidente) advisor di Yonghong Li.




Scaroni è in quota Elliott che è contrapposto ai cinesi...


----------



## IronJaguar (4 Giugno 2018)

La cosa che rende tutto più evidente (non sul riciclaggio che è tutto da dimostrare ma sulla poca limpidezza dell'operazione e l'interesse a parlarne il meno possibile) è proprio l'atteggiamento di Li/famiglia Berlusconi/Milan.

Vi ricordate a gennaio quando report e i giornali parlavano di possibile inchiesta sulla cessione che Li & co. minacciarono querele? Ne avete più sentito nulla?
Ecco, a me se mi accusano di una roba del genere li mandi tutti in tribunale da subito e ti difendi fino alla morte.

Scommettiamo che ci sarà (magari) un altro scarno comunicato con un'altra diffida a mettere in giro false illazioni ma zero passi concreti implicitamente ammettendo che non si vuole altra attenzione sulla faccenda?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (4 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E hanno avuto “ solo” il vantaggio di far rientrare un miliardo che avevano parcheggiato alle Isole Cayman



a parte che Berlusconi di miliardi in Italia ne ha a vagonate, con un patrimonio stimato intorno ai 10 miliardi perchè avrebbe dovuto far rientrare 1 miliardo facendoselo pure tassare. Attraverso il Milan poi che è probabilmente la più grande lente di ingrandimento della storia. 

Ma poi lo avete visto come è ridotto? Secondo voi sarebbe stato capace di concepire una operazione di tale portata, quello con il cervello non c'è più da un bel po.


----------



## Wetter (4 Giugno 2018)

Secondo me B non ricomprerà il Milan quando sarà finito nella mani di Elliott(a questo punto è solo questione di tempo),a lui interessava solo ripulire 500 milioni presenti su Conti Off-shore sperduti nel bel mezzo del Pacifico.Forse l'unica briciola di amore che aveva per questa società l'ha messo inserendo Elliott e garantendo un futuro alla società che altrimenti sarebbe fallita,ma forse sto sognando troppo....


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Giugno 2018)

Il mai tendenzioso Report


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> ma se mette i soldi non vanno a fininvest ma all'ac milan, che senso ha?


A chi vanno? Ad Elliott -> vedi D'Avanzo e quell'altro.


----------



## admin (4 Giugno 2018)

1972 ha scritto:


> e secondo Voi il fenomeno per far rientrare i capitali lo fa servendosi del milan e non c ha un'altra idea migliore per passare inosservato? cioe', mette in moto tutti sti catsi e mazzi esponendo uomini riconducibili alle sue attivita' e conoscenze? ps. scusate l'itagliano........



E' proprio questo il trucco. La cosa sarebbe talmente banale, che nessuno ci crederebbe.

E' Silvio Berlusconi, ragazzi. Non serve aggiungere altro. Silvio Berlusconi.


----------



## 1972 (4 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Riconducibili a cosa? Le società sono tutte anonime; vallo a dimostrare che c'è lui dietro. Se vai da Galliani, ride.



stiamo dicendo le stesse cose! mi riferivo a coloro che sono convinti che dietro ci sia B.....


----------



## admin (4 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Report in onda questa sera, 4 giugno 2018, ha lanciato vere e proprie bordate sul Milan, su Yonghong Li e su Berlusconi. Secondo quanto riportato nel corso della trasmissione, I registi dell’intervento del fondo Elliott a favore di Li e del Milan sono due finanzieri napoletani, Gianluca D'Avanzo e Salvatore Cerchione. Poi c'è il socio dei due, tale Giuseppe Cipriani, fidanzato di Nicole Minetti ex "politica" di Forza Italia ed oggi DJ. Cerchione e D'Avanzo hanno legami con la finanziaria Sopaf, nella quale figurava l'ex Condor Galliani.
> 
> Buona parte dei soldi finiti nelle casse del gruppo Finivest sono arrivati da paradisi fiscali.
> 
> ...



Comunque una società seria emette subito un comunicato, smentisce punto per punto quanto riportato e querela Report.


----------



## luis4 (4 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> A chi vanno? Ad Elliott -Z vedi D'Avanzo e quell'altro.



appunto che rivenderanno a chicchessia, berlusconi ormai e fuori e non becchera piu un euro mettetevlo in testa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Giugno 2018)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Secondo me B non ricomprerà il Milan quando sarà finito nella mani di Elliott(a questo punto è solo questione di tempo),a lui interessava solo ripulire 500 milioni presenti su Conti Off-shore sperduti nel bel mezzo del Pacifico.Forse l'unica briciola di amore che aveva per questa società l'ha messo inserendo Elliott e garantendo un futuro alla società che altrimenti sarebbe fallita,ma forse sto sognando troppo....


No, infatti, il Milan non tornerà a Berlusconi; l'obiettivo era solo riportare in patria i soldi. L'unico dubbio è che fine faremo, perché, per adesso, siamo ancora di Berlusconi.


----------



## Wetter (4 Giugno 2018)

Detto questo comunque,dato che si tratta di fondi provenienti da paradisi fiscali non si saprà mai nulla del reale proprietario dei $$$,quindi B è assolutamente intoccabile agli occhi della legge italiana


----------



## luis4 (4 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque una società seria emette subito un comunicato, smentisce punto per punto quanto riportato e querela Report.



non è problema di società, ma di vecchia e nuova proprietà.


----------



## mandraghe (4 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma esposti di che? Ormai è palese, perché bisognerebbe chiudersi gli occhi per non rendersi conto delle coincidenze, ma restano appunto coincidenze, non dimostrabili a norma di legge, visto il sofisticato sistema di società anonime offshore che hanno creato. Prova a portarlo tu Berlusconi in tribunale.




Esposti nel senso che da anni tutti i giornali si occupano del Milan...più pubblicità di questo...

Ripeto: report non ha detto nulla di nuovo e che già non si sapesse.

Comunque furbo Berlusca: per far rientrare i capitali si serve di personaggi facilmente riconducibili a lui...e la gente ci crede


----------



## admin (4 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Report in onda questa sera, 4 giugno 2018, ha lanciato vere e proprie bordate sul Milan, su Yonghong Li e su Berlusconi. Secondo quanto riportato nel corso della trasmissione, I registi dell’intervento del fondo Elliott a favore di Li e del Milan sono due finanzieri napoletani, Gianluca D'Avanzo e Salvatore Cerchione. Poi c'è il socio dei due, tale Giuseppe Cipriani, fidanzato di Nicole Minetti ex "politica" di Forza Italia ed oggi DJ. Cerchione e D'Avanzo hanno legami con la finanziaria Sopaf, nella quale figurava l'ex Condor Galliani.
> 
> Buona parte dei soldi finiti nelle casse del gruppo Finivest sono arrivati da paradisi fiscali.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (4 Giugno 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Ma infatti la teoria del riciclaggio o del rientro dei capitali è tutta da dimostrare. Quello che però sta venendo alla luce è che l'autentico proprietario del Milan non è probabilmente Yonghong Li e giustamente la UEFA vuole vederci chiaro. A noi tifosi questo deve interessare, perché per questa mancanza di chiarezza rischiamo sanzioni e di non giocare le coppe europee.



E ci voleva Report per dire che il proprietario non è Lì.....Lo stiamo dicendo da un anno che dietro il cinese c'è qualcun altro, qualcuno che non può far uscire soldi dalla Cina.Pensano tutti a Lì, ma nessuno vira il mirino su Lu Bo uomo di Haixia e Han Lì uomo di Huarong


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Giugno 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Scaroni è in quota Elliott che è contrapposto ai cinesi...


Che però gli ha fatto da advisor.


----------



## Boomer (4 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque una società seria emette subito un comunicato, smentisce punto per punto quanto riportato e querela Report.



La società Milan non c'entra nulla direttamente. E' come se Ferrari emettesse un comunicato se Exor venisse accusata di evadere le tasse. Deve essere la proprietà a rispondere. Ma visto che sappiamo tutti che a Li non frega nulla di sta roba dubito che succederà qualcosa.


----------



## AllanX (4 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Report in onda questa sera, 4 giugno 2018, ha lanciato vere e proprie bordate sul Milan, su Yonghong Li e su Berlusconi. Secondo quanto riportato nel corso della trasmissione, I registi dell’intervento del fondo Elliott a favore di Li e del Milan sono due finanzieri napoletani, Gianluca D'Avanzo e Salvatore Cerchione. Poi c'è il socio dei due, tale Giuseppe Cipriani, fidanzato di Nicole Minetti ex "politica" di Forza Italia ed oggi DJ. Cerchione e D'Avanzo hanno legami con la finanziaria Sopaf, nella quale figurava l'ex Condor Galliani.
> 
> Buona parte dei soldi finiti nelle casse del gruppo Finivest sono arrivati da paradisi fiscali.
> 
> ...


Hanno risposto inequivocabilmente ad una domanda che mi ponevo da tempo: se Li é un pezzente come fa a convincere tutte quelle società a prestargli tutti quei soldi?
Ora non ci sono più dubbi


----------



## Mr. Canà (4 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque una società seria emette subito un comunicato, smentisce punto per punto quanto riportato e querela Report.



Sono le 5:30 del mattino a Pechino e le 16:30 alle Cayman, forse oggi lavoravano fino alle 15...


----------



## luis4 (4 Giugno 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Esposti nel senso che da anni tutti i giornali si occupano del Milan...più pubblicità di questo...
> 
> Ripeto: report non ha detto nulla di nuovo e che già non si sapesse.
> 
> Comunque furbo Berlusca: per far rientrare i capitali si serve di personaggi facilmente riconducibili a lui...e la gente ci crede



bravissimo. e tutto il cda, inclusi avvocati, banche e advisor starebbero al gioco. il grande gombloddone


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Giugno 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ma per cortesia. Se avesse voluto far rientrare soldi dall'estero Berlusca aveva mille altre opzioni e poteva usare persone, società e metodi meno esposti al pubblico.
> 
> Semmai i dubbi vengono tutti dalla parte di Li.


Chissà chi c'è dietro Li allora...


----------



## Mr. Canà (4 Giugno 2018)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> E ci voleva Report per dire che il proprietario non è Lì.....Lo stiamo dicendo da un anno che dietro il cinese c'è qualcun altro, qualcuno che non può far uscire soldi dalla Cina.Pensano tutti a Lì, ma *nessuno vira il mirino su Lu Bo uomo di Haixia e Han Lì uomo di Huarong*



Temo che riceverebbero le stesse risposte che hanno ricevuto da Galliani.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (4 Giugno 2018)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> E ci voleva Report per dire che il proprietario non è Lì.....Lo stiamo dicendo da un anno che dietro il cinese c'è qualcun altro, qualcuno che non può far uscire soldi dalla Cina.Pensano tutti a Lì, ma nessuno vira il mirino su Lu Bo uomo di Haixia e Han Lì uomo di Huarong



tutti a pensare al nano ovviamente perchè è il modo più facile per spalmare melma su di noi. Dovranno sempre spiegarci Haxia Capital in quel famosissimo primo comunicato ufficiale che cosa ci faceva e perchè successivamente non se ne è più sentito parlare se non per la presenza poco vistosa di Lu Bo nel cda.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Giugno 2018)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> E ci voleva Report per dire che il proprietario non è Lì.....Lo stiamo dicendo da un anno che dietro il cinese c'è qualcun altro, qualcuno che non può far uscire soldi dalla Cina.Pensano tutti a Lì, ma nessuno vira il mirino su Lu Bo uomo di Haixia e Han Lì uomo di Huarong


Il ruggito di Huarong cit.


----------



## Wetter (4 Giugno 2018)

Ma poi avete visto gli spezzoni su Yonghong Li?
Dalla sede delle "sterminate" miniere di fosforo degna del peggior call-center allo spezzone dell'intervista con la giacca bianca+t-shirt e la credenza anni '70 della nonna vuota....siamo indifendibili sotto ogni aspetto


----------



## luis4 (4 Giugno 2018)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Ma poi avete visto gli spezzoni su Yonghong Li?
> Dalla sede delle "sterminate" miniere di fosforo degna del peggior call-center allo spezzone dell'intervista con la giacca bianca+t-shirt e la credenza anni '70 della nonna vuota....siamo indifendibili sotto ogni aspetto



quale sede? ti sei chiesto come sono entrati? in cina non c'è la violazione di proprietà privata?


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Giugno 2018)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Ma poi avete visto gli spezzoni su Yonghong Li?
> Dalla sede delle "sterminate" miniere di fosforo degna del peggior call-center allo spezzone dell'intervista con la giacca bianca+t-shirt e la credenza anni '70 della nonna vuota....siamo indifendibili sotto ogni aspetto



Li imbarazzante, sembra un barbone, veramente dico.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Giugno 2018)

Io, in tutto questo, trovo gravissime le parole del commissario della FIGC.

E complimenti a Report, che si conferma un grande programma d'inchiesta.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Giugno 2018)

Comunque a questo punto che passi tutto a Elliot e basta . 
Li è palesemente un prestanome di qualcuno che non sapremo mai .


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> quale sede? ti sei chiesto come sono entrati? in cina non c'è la violazione di proprietà privata?


Quindi, in realtà, ci sarebbe un proprietario super ricco che vuole restare anonimo; che poi il prestito di Elliot l'abbiano curato due uomini di una società di cui faceva parte Galliani non ha importanza.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Giugno 2018)

In pratica la trasmissione ha sollevato dubbi che aveva già sollevato gente sui social, riportando comunque fatti marginali, senza andare nel dettaglio di nessuna accusa.

Ottimo, grazie!


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Report in onda questa sera, 4 giugno 2018, ha lanciato vere e proprie bordate sul Milan, su Yonghong Li e su Berlusconi. Secondo quanto riportato nel corso della trasmissione, I registi dell’intervento del fondo Elliott a favore di Li e del Milan sono due finanzieri napoletani, Gianluca D'Avanzo e Salvatore Cerchione. Poi c'è il socio dei due, tale Giuseppe Cipriani, fidanzato di Nicole Minetti ex "politica" di Forza Italia ed oggi DJ. Cerchione e D'Avanzo hanno legami con la finanziaria Sopaf, nella quale figurava l'ex Condor Galliani.
> 
> Buona parte dei soldi finiti nelle casse del gruppo Finivest sono arrivati da paradisi fiscali.
> 
> ...



Questo servizio è invece servito a riassumere e fare un quadro generale.

Parliamo di tutti personaggi intorno a Berlusconi. Parliamo di uffici che SONO VUOTI. Ci rendiamo conto che queste società sotto società hanno degli indirizzi fantasma? E la gente che ancora parla di complotto UEFA? Il cinese che non si sa chi sia. 

La nostra è una proprietà fantasma che vive grazie ai continui prestiti su prestiti per aumentare il capitale in modo da pagare gli stipendi.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (4 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Comunque a questo punto che passi tutto a Elliot e basta .
> Li è palesemente un prestanome di qualcuno che non sapremo mai .



Se Li è un prestanome non passerà mai nulla in mano ad Elliot. Troverà sempre i soldi un minuto prima delle scadenze in modo miracoloso. Il famoso tombino di Hong Kong.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (4 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Quindi, in realtà, ci sarebbe un proprietario super ricco che vuole restare anonimo; che poi il prestito di Elliot l'abbiano curato due uomini di una società di cui faceva parte Galliani non ha importanza.



Ma perché tutte queste tue menate non le vai a dire in una caserma della finanza?


----------



## mandraghe (4 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Chissà chi c'è dietro Li allora...



È questa semmai la domanda che doveva fare report. Ma loro sono partiti dall'idea che dietro c'è Berlusca e da lì non si sono mossi.

Dovevano cercare Galatioto e chiedergli cosa è successo ad agosto del 2016. Dovevano chiedersi perché ad un certo punto è sparita SES e ci siamo ritrovati col solo Li. 

Questo doveva indagare non le fregnacce sui capitali di rientro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Giugno 2018)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Ma perché tutte queste tue menate non le vai a dire in una caserma della finanza?


Perché non posso dimostrarlo, né può dimostrarlo Report, ma noi siamo tifosi e dovremmo capire che fine stia facendo il club che tifiamo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Giugno 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Se Li è un prestanome non passerà mai nulla in mano ad Elliot. Troverà sempre i soldi un minuto prima delle scadenze in modo miracoloso. Il famoso tombino di Hong Kong.



Quello che ti dicevo prima , e sai perché li troverà 10 alla volta ? Perché gli conviene fare così. 

Sono DISTRUTTO


----------



## Ragnet_7 (4 Giugno 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questo servizio è invece servito a riassumere e fare un quadro generale.
> 
> Parliamo di tutti personaggi intorno a Berlusconi. Parliamo di uffici che SONO VUOTI. Ci rendiamo conto che queste società sotto società hanno degli indirizzi fantasma? E la gente che ancora parla di complotto UEFA? Il cinese che non si sa chi sia.
> 
> La nostra è una proprietà fantasma che vive grazie ai continui prestiti su prestiti per aumentare il capitale in modo da pagare gli stipendi.



gli indirizzi delle società vuoti sono l'ultima cosa che dovete guardare. Se sono state create società veicolo è ovvio che serva un ufficio legale nello stato in cui le si apre e che dentro non ci sia nessuno. Servono solo per veicolare soldi. E' una pratica comunissima utilizzata per schermare soldi proveniente da paradisi fiscali.


----------



## Boomer (4 Giugno 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io, in tutto questo, trovo gravissime le parole del commissario della FIGC.
> 
> E complimenti a Report, che si conferma un grande programma d'inchiesta.



Report fa ridere a priori da questa storia.


----------



## gabri (4 Giugno 2018)

Ma si definisco pure giornalisti questi?? Terza media portami via.


----------



## Aron (4 Giugno 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Rispondo qua ad un post nell'altra discussione:
> 
> 
> 
> Ma quale è il vantaggio di Silvio in tutto questo? Fininvest non ne vuole mezza del Milan ( i figli odiano il Milan ) , la sua vita politica è finita e non sarebbe nemmeno in grado di usarla a tale scopo visto che una squadra low cost farebbe schifo. Io mi sono fatto un'altra idea ovvero che Silvio voleva vendere il Milan a un prezzo spropositato liberandosene per sempre e sono riusciti a convincere sto cinese ( magari facendogli alcune promesse ) con Elliot che ha aiutato Silvio a mettere insieme la grana per completare il tutto. Poi in futuro cosa succederà non lo so, magari Elliot rivenderà a qualcun altro.




-ha aiutato Fininvest
-sono rientrati capitali
-distrugge l'immagine di Yonghong Li (ormai un Farina 2.0)
-salva il Milan dal disastro sportivo ed economico
-ricompra il club a un prezzo relativamente bassissimo
-nessuno può dimostrare che ci fosse veramente lui di mezzo (la presenza di Lu Bo e Haixia non può che essere d'aiuto in tal senso)
-riparte la giostra del Milan di Berlusconi (tutto da vedere che intenda spendere tanto come ai tempi, e le sanzioni dell'UEFA gli daranno l'alibi per non farlo per almeno tre anni). 

Quello che non aveva calcolato era che Fassone e Mirabelli allestissero una squadra incapace di centrare il quarto posto con 240 milioni di campagna acquisti. 
Lui contava di creare una squadra da almeno quarto posto con quei 240 milioni e di vivacchiare con questa base per i tre anni di FPF (puntellando la rosa con un mercato autofinanziato).

Berlusconi ha detto che vuole vivere fino a 120 anni e che pure il resto della popolazione potrebbe arrivare allo stesso traguardo, quindi chi lo ferma?
Cercano di fregarlo e più ci provano più è lui a fregare gli altri. È geniale, c'è poco da dire.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Giugno 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> È questa semmai la domanda che doveva fare report. Ma loro sono partiti dall'idea che dietro c'è Berlusca e da lì non si sono mossi.
> 
> Dovevano cercare Galatioto e chiedergli cosa è successo ad agosto del 2016. Dovevano chiedersi perché ad un certo punto è sparita SES e ci siamo ritrovati col solo Li.
> 
> Questo doveva indagare non le fregnacce sui capitali di rientro.


Fregnacce? Boh, che il prestito di Elliot l'abbiano curato due uomini vicini a Galliani e che Scaroni abbia fatto l'advisor di Berlusconghong Li sono fatti, come sono fatti che non si capisca da che parte vengano i soldi, celati dietro un sistema di anonime società offshore. Fregnacce...


----------



## malos (4 Giugno 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questo servizio è invece servito a riassumere e fare un quadro generale.
> 
> Parliamo di tutti personaggi intorno a Berlusconi. Parliamo di uffici che SONO VUOTI. Ci rendiamo conto che queste società sotto società hanno degli indirizzi fantasma? E la gente che ancora parla di complotto UEFA? Il cinese che non si sa chi sia.
> 
> La nostra è una proprietà fantasma che vive grazie ai continui prestiti su prestiti per aumentare il capitale in modo da pagare gli stipendi.



Io mi stupisco più dei tifosi che ancora credono agli unicorni e ai complotti di tutto il mondo contro il milan.
In ogni caso comunque se la veda siamo nella emme e non c'è al momento uno spiraglio di speranza.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (4 Giugno 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> È questa semmai la domanda che doveva fare report. Ma loro sono partiti dall'idea che dietro c'è Berlusca e da lì non si sono mossi.
> 
> Dovevano cercare Galatioto e chiedergli cosa è successo ad agosto del 2016. Dovevano chiedersi perché ad un certo punto è sparita SES e ci siamo ritrovati col solo Li.
> 
> Questo doveva indagare non le fregnacce sui capitali di rientro.



madonna Galatioto e Gancicoso me li ero dimenticati. Chissà perchè nessuno va da questi a chiedere cosa è successo realmente.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (4 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perché non posso dimostrarlo, né può dimostrarlo Report, ma noi siamo tifosi e dovremmo capire che fine stia facendo il club che tifiamo.



Però continui a dire che sono capitali di rientro con nonchalance


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Giugno 2018)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Però continui a dire che sono capitali di rientro con nonchalance


Va bene, allora non lo dico più. Chissà chi c'è dietro Yonghong Li... restiamo così.


----------



## Wetter (4 Giugno 2018)

Chi c'è dietro a Lì è chiarissimo,ossia una persona che non vuole far sapere chi sia.
E solo questo basta per giustificare qualsiasi sanzione Uefa da qui a 15 anni.Chiunque esso sia,da Berlusconi a Trump,da Kim-Yong-Un a Galeazzi non fa ALCUNA differenza.


----------



## Heaven (4 Giugno 2018)

Questi farabutti stanno distruggendo il Milan. 

I periodi d’oro sembrano finiti per sempre


----------



## Mr. Canà (4 Giugno 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> È questa semmai la domanda che doveva fare report. Ma loro sono partiti dall'idea che dietro c'è Berlusca e da lì non si sono mossi.
> 
> *Dovevano cercare Galatioto e chiedergli cosa è successo ad agosto del 2016*. Dovevano chiedersi perché ad un certo punto è sparita SES e ci siamo ritrovati col solo Li.
> 
> Questo doveva indagare non le fregnacce sui capitali di rientro.



Giustissimo.Da allora solo silenzio assordante da parte di Sal sulla questione Milan.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Giugno 2018)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Chi c'è dietro a Lì è chiarissimo,ossia una persona che non vuole far sapere chi sia.
> E solo questo basta per giustificare qualsiasi sanzione Uefa da qui a 15 anni.Chiunque esso sia,da Berlusconi a Trump,da Kim-Yong-Un a Galeazzi non fa ALCUNA differenza.


Appunto; mo due sono le cose: o c'è un proprietario ricchissimo e generoso che, per motivi ignoti, vuole restare anonimo, oppure ci sono cose che non si possono dire fatte da tu sai chi, oppure c'è la fata turchina...


----------



## mandraghe (4 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Fregnacce? Boh, che il prestito di Elliot l'abbiano curato due uomini vicini a Galliani e che Scaroni abbia fatto l'advisor di Berlusconghong Li sono fatti, come sono fatti che non si capisca da che parte vengano i soldi, celati dietro un sistema di anonime società offshore. Fregnacce...




Fregnacce, perché sono cose note da tempo ed opportunamente distorte da report, per fare abboccare i gonzi ossessionati da Berlusconi.

Ripeto: cercassero Galatioto ed i cinesi, loro, forse insieme a Fassone, hanno le risposte giuste.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Giugno 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Fregnacce, perché sono cose note da tempo ed opportunamente distorte da report, per fare abboccare i gonzi ossessionati da Berlusconi.
> 
> Ripeto: cercassero Galatioto ed i cinesi, loro, forse insieme a Fassone, hanno le risposte giuste.


Sono un gonzo  dietro al Milan ci sarà Squinzi, oppure Huarong.


----------



## luis4 (4 Giugno 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Se Li è un prestanome non passerà mai nulla in mano ad Elliot. Troverà sempre i soldi un minuto prima delle scadenze in modo miracoloso. Il famoso tombino di Hong Kong.



ma ad ottobre ci sarà la pulizia d'autunno e arriverà il nostro salvatore(non mister b)


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Appunto; mo due sono le cose: o c'è un proprietario ricchissimo e generoso che, per motivi ignoti, vuole restare anonimo, oppure ci sono cose che non si possono dire fatte da tu sai chi, oppure c'è la fata turchina...



Che peso che sei, è evidente a tutti che c'è la fata turchina dietro! Smettila di fare congetture contro il Bresidente! Uomo onesto e integerrimo!


----------



## Aron (4 Giugno 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Io continuo a credere che non sia Berlusconi l'artefice di tutto, ma se così fosse banche, advisor, studi legali, guardia di finanza, banca di italia, avrebbero fatto tutti la più grande figura di melma della storia. Tutti messi nel sacco dal nano.
> 
> La valutazione fatta del Milan era assolutamente fuori mercato. Si diceva valesse 450 milioni compresi debiti, invece è stato venduto per 750 milioni proprio mentre Fininvest era con l'acqua alla gola per il tentativo di scalata di Vivendì. L'esposizione bancaria del Milan è scesa da 275 milioni a 25 milioni e Fininvest ha fatto una plusvalenza monstre.
> 
> ...



Io l'avevo scritto molto tempo fa che Fassone e Mirabelli erano "vittime sacrificali". 
Dovevano pescare un pollo, cioè Fassone, che a sua volta trovasse un altro pollo, cioè Mirabelli.
Chi aveva mangiato la foglia (come Maldini) si è tenuto alla larga.

Questo per dire che pure se Fassone e Mirabelli avessero vinto lo scudetto, i guai con l'UEFA e il saldo mancato con Elliott avrebbero comunque fatto fuori Yonghong Li e la società.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (4 Giugno 2018)

Comunque la società sapeva di questa inchiesta, Fassone aveva una intervista fissata con il tizio di Report. Pochi giorni prima è stata annullata su ordine diretto di Yonghon Li.


----------



## Wetter (4 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Appunto; mo due sono le cose: *o c'è un proprietario ricchissimo e generoso che, per motivi ignoti, vuole restare anonimo*, oppure ci sono cose che non si possono dire fatte da tu sai chi, oppure c'è la fata turchina...


Temo che questo sia impossibile,se sei ricchissimo non ti fai prestare soldi da Elliott in cambio di tutte le azioni del Milan,e non prendi prestiti con un tasso di interesse del 24%


----------



## mandraghe (4 Giugno 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Giustissimo.Da allora solo silenzio assordante da parte di Sal sulla questione Milan.




eh ma per report è più semplice ipotizzare fesserie per fare audience con i gonzi anti Berlusconi.


----------



## Victorss (4 Giugno 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> È questa semmai la domanda che doveva fare report. Ma loro sono partiti dall'idea che dietro c'è Berlusca e da lì non si sono mossi.
> 
> Dovevano cercare Galatioto e chiedergli cosa è successo ad agosto del 2016. Dovevano chiedersi perché ad un certo punto è sparita SES e ci siamo ritrovati col solo Li.
> 
> Questo doveva indagare non le fregnacce sui capitali di rientro.



Esattamente.
Nel bene o nel male ci si aspettava di molto meglio da un servizio dedicato e sponsorizzato per due settimane.
Invece da quello che leggo (non ho visto il programma in diretta) hanno semplicemente ribadito quello che si sa si dice da un anno a questa parte: il vero proprietario dell' AC Milan non è il signor Yonghong Li ma qualcuno che lo sta utilizzando come prestanome per motivi a noi ignoti. 
Non hanno indagato su nulla, non hanno scoperto nulla, non ci hanno raccontato nulla di nuovo.
Se poi volessimo entrare nel campo delle IPOTESI certo, potrebbe esserci dietro berlusconi. Oppure Haixa Capital, Huarong (il blocco dei capitali in uscita non è una cavolata guardate Suning che è piena di soldi che giri deve fare per investire qualche milione).
Potrebbe pure esserci dietro Giovanni Rana. NESSUNO lo sà. nemmeno Report che ha dimostrato di non sapere niente di niente. indi per cui il servizio potevano anche evitarlo secondo me.


----------



## luis4 (4 Giugno 2018)

Badate bene haixia capital controllata del governo cinese sarebbe partecipante di questo gombloddo con il suo manager . non avevano altro da fare che immischiarsi in questo casino


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Giugno 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Comunque la società sapeva di questa inchiesta, Fassone aveva una intervista fissata con il tizio di Report. Pochi giorni prima è stata annullata su ordine diretto di Yonghon Li.


Perché vogliono farci la sorpresa; alla fine arriverà il CDA di Huarong con un plotone di elicotteri lanciando denaro dal cielo e pagando la clausola di Neymar, strappando Ronaldo al Real e ingaggiando Guardiola al doppio dello stipendio attuale.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> Badate bene haixia capital controllata del governo cinese sarebbe partecipante di questo gombloddo con il suo manager . non avevano altro da fare che immischiarsi in questo casino


In realtà c'è lo stato cinese dietro Li, ma vuole restare anonimo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Giugno 2018)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Temo che questo sia impossibile,se sei ricchissimo non ti fai prestare soldi da Elliott in cambio di tutte le azioni del Milan,e non prendi prestiti con un tasso di interesse del 24%


Infatti per me è chiara e lampante la seconda; anzi, è più probabile la fata turchina del proprietario ricchissimo.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (4 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perché vogliono farci la sorpresa; alla fine arriverà il CDA di Huarong con un plotone di elicotteri cinesi lanciando denaro dal cielo e pagando la clausola di Neymar, strappando Ronaldo al Real e ingaggiando Guardiola al doppio dello stipendio attuale.



non capisco perchè perculare qualcuno che non la pensa come te. La verità la sai tu, è solo la tua e di nessun altro. Ormai per te è Berlusconi al 100% che fa rientrare soldi e chi scrive il contrario è cieco o un finto ottimista.


----------



## mandraghe (4 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sono un gonzo  dietro al Milan ci sarà Squinzi, oppure Huarong.




Ripeto: per sapere chi c'è dietro bisogna chiedere a Galatioto ed ai cinesi. Loro potrebbero dire molte cose e dire perché al posto di SES ci siamo ritrovati lo sconosciuto Li. Ma capisco che per fare audience è più semplice ipotizzare i capitali di rientrohh di bellucconehh


----------



## Wetter (4 Giugno 2018)

Ragazzi ma come fanno a sapere chi c'è dietro a soldi provenienti da paradisi off-shore,stiamo parlando di isole grosse come l'Elba sparpagliate nel bel mezzo dell'oceano pacifico,con loro leggi,assolutamente inaccessibili a qualsiasi organo di controllo fiscale Italiano ed europeo.Praticamente è più facile scoprire se c'è vita extra-terrestre rispetto allo scoprire chi c'è realmente dietro quei fondi.Report più di questo non può dire,Report come la Guardia di Finanza.


----------



## Mr. Canà (4 Giugno 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> eh ma per report è più semplice ipotizzare fesserie per fare audience con i gonzi anti Berlusconi.



Io per ora non pendo ne da una parte ne dall'altra. Al rientro di capitali non credo, mi sembra una maniera troppo grossolana di eseguirla, tuttavia ci sono intrecci con i soliti noti che andrebbero chiariti, ma mai accadrà, del resto è palese che ci sia la volontà di mantenere nell'ombra la proprietà attuale, per cui chi potrebbe spiegare qualcosa è solo Berlusconi (che ovviamente non è tenuto a spiegare nulla) e l'attuale proprietà.

Poi ci saranno anche altri soggetti più o meno informati dei fatti, ma come ben scrivi, non sono stati minimamente avvicinati dai giornalisti di Report, che inseguono conferme ad un'unica teoria.

A loro modo anche loro hanno fatto un all-in giornalistico, diciamo. O la va o la spacca.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Giugno 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> non capisco perchè perculare qualcuno che non la pensa come te. La verità la sai tu, è solo la tua e di nessun altro. Ormai per te è Berlusconi al 100% che fa rientrare soldi e chi scrive il contrario è cieco o un finto ottimista.


No, non voglio prendere in giro nessuno, ma sono stufo di questa situazione. Obiettivamente, i fatti dicono che Yonghong Li non è il vero proprietario del Milan e che dietro di lui ci sono società anonime offshore; ora, insieme, proviamo a capire di chi si tratta. 
Secondo voi chi ci può essere? Capitali di rientro no; allora chi? Davvero pensate che ci sia un proprietario ricchissimo che vuole restare anonimo?


----------



## Mr. Canà (4 Giugno 2018)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma come fanno a sapere chi c'è dietro a soldi provenienti da paradisi off-shore,stiamo parlando di isole grosse come l'Elba sparpagliate nel bel mezzo dell'oceano pacifico,con loro leggi,assolutamente inaccessibili a qualsiasi organo di controllo fiscale Italiano ed europeo.Praticamente è più facile scoprire se c'è vita extra-terrestre rispetto allo scoprire chi c'è realmente dietro quei fondi.Report più di questo non può dire,Report come la Guardia di Finanza.



Infatti è quasi impossibile scoprirlo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Giugno 2018)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma come fanno a sapere chi c'è dietro a soldi provenienti da paradisi off-shore,stiamo parlando di isole grosse come l'Elba sparpagliate nel bel mezzo dell'oceano pacifico,con loro leggi,assolutamente inaccessibili a qualsiasi organo di controllo fiscale Italiano ed europeo.Praticamente è più facile scoprire se c'è vita extra-terrestre rispetto allo scoprire chi c'è realmente dietro quei fondi.Report più di questo non può dire,Report come la Guardia di Finanza.


Ecco. Dite che è troppo "semplice", ma cosa ci sarebbe di semplice? Vallo ad incriminare Berlusconi per riciclaggio di un miliardo di euro. 
Non c'è nulla di semplice, perché da qui a dimostrarlo ce ne passa di acqua sotto i ponti; ma se ci sediamo a tavolino, noi tifosi, senza scomodare la Finanza, e proviamo a capire chi c'è dietro, la risposta diventa incredibilmente semplice; Report ha fatto lo stesso.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> No, non voglio prendere in giro nessuno, ma sono stufo di questa situazione. Obiettivamente, i fatti dicono che Yonghong Li non è il vero proprietario del Milan e che dietro di lui ci sono società anonime offshore; ora, insieme, proviamo a capire di chi si tratta.
> Secondo voi chi ci può essere? Capitali di rientro no; allora chi? Davvero pensate che ci sia un proprietario ricchissimo che vuole restare anonimo?



Il filantropo che le prova tutte pur di restare anonimo 

addirittura simula un prestito ad altissimi interessi pur di non farsi scoprire


----------



## luis4 (4 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> In realtà c'è lo stato cinese dietro Li, ma vuole restare anonimo



ancora attendo di sapere cosa ci fa LU BO nel nostro cda, stato cinese o non stato cinese. ah dimenticavo ovviaente non è stato citato da report?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (4 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> No, non voglio prendere in giro nessuno, ma sono stufo di questa situazione. Obiettivamente, i fatti dicono che Yonghong Li non è il vero proprietario del Milan e che dietro di lui ci sono società anonime offshore; ora, insieme, proviamo a capire di chi si tratta.
> Secondo voi chi ci può essere? Capitali di rientro no; allora chi? Davvero pensate che ci sia un proprietario ricchissimo che vuole restare anonimo?



Impossibile saperlo, le possibilità sono tutte aperte. Ognuno è libero di credere a quello che vuole, per me è decisamente più assurdo credere ai soldi di rientro di Berlusconi che ad un proprietario che vuole restare schermato, per te magari è il contrario.

Ah, c'è un'altra ipotesi a cui nessuno ha pensato. Il vero proprietario potrebbe essere un presidente di un'altra squadra di calcio, che non può essere direttamente proprietario di due società o rischia conflitti di interesse nel momento in cui si trovano nella stessa competizione. Forse l'eventuale quotazione in borsa futura fa gola a molti, forse c'è qualcuno che veramente crede che il Milan possa fare lo stesso percorso fatto da altre squadre che qualche hanno fa valevano più o meno come noi, il cui valore si è quadruplicato nel giro di 10 anni.


----------



## Aron (4 Giugno 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Esposti nel senso che da anni tutti i giornali si occupano del Milan...più pubblicità di questo...
> 
> Ripeto: report non ha detto nulla di nuovo e che già non si sapesse.
> 
> Comunque furbo Berlusca: per far rientrare i capitali si serve di personaggi facilmente riconducibili a lui...e la gente ci crede



E' furbo sì, perché a parte una incredibile serie di indizi non si può dimostrare nulla.
Guardiamo i contro-indizi (e me ne sto senz'altro dimenticando qualcuno):

-c'è di mezzo un cinese (Yonghong Li)
-ci sono di di mezzo Lu Bo e Haixia
-c'è di mezzo il fondo Elliott
-l'anonimato delle transazioni è effettuato in modo totalmente legale 
-la finanza strutturata è completamente legale
-Berlusconi non riveste alcun ruolo attivo od onorario nel Milan attuale
-ci sono le fantomatiche restrizioni del governo cinese (che compaiono e scompaiono a seconda di come decide il governo medesimo per aziende e imprenditori specifici).
-è impossibile ricevere informazioni (possibilmente affidabli) dalla Cina, in qualsiasi settore

appurare con certezza assoluta che ci sia dietro Berlusconi è quindi impossibile. Oltre alla serie di scatole cinesi e di transazioni anonime, tutti quei contro-indizi "certificano" l'estraneità di Berlusconi.


----------



## Mr. Canà (4 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> No, non voglio prendere in giro nessuno, ma sono stufo di questa situazione. Obiettivamente, i fatti dicono che Yonghong Li non è il vero proprietario del Milan e che dietro di lui ci sono società anonime offshore; ora, insieme, proviamo a capire di chi si tratta.
> Secondo voi chi ci può essere? Capitali di rientro no; allora chi? Davvero pensate che ci sia un proprietario ricchissimo che vuole restare anonimo?



Purtroppo rimarremmo sempre nell'ambito delle ipotesi. Difficile poter costruire una teoria basata sui fatti che si avvicini a rispecchiare una realtà così complessa. Sono troppi gli elementi del puzzle mancanti.

Però quello che possiamo fare, come tifosi, è esigere alla proprietà (anche sia solo quella di facciata, diciamo) chiarezza per evitare sanzioni della UEFA (che personalmente credo non arriveranno alla fine, ma questo è un altro discorso).


----------



## PheelMD (5 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> E' furbo sì, perché a parte una incredibile serie di indizi non si può dimostrare nulla.
> Guardiamo i contro-indizi (e me ne sto senz'altro dimenticando qualcuno):
> 
> -c'è di mezzo un cinese (Yonghong Li)
> ...



Pensavo di essere l'unico.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Giugno 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Impossibile saperlo, le possibilità sono tutte aperte. Ognuno è libero di credere a quello che vuole, per me è decisamente più assurdo credere ai soldi di rientro di Berlusconi che ad un proprietario che vuole restare schermato, per te magari è il contrario.
> 
> Ah, c'è un'altra ipotesi a cui nessuno ha pensato. Il vero proprietario potrebbe essere un presidente di un'altra squadra di calcio, che non può essere direttamente proprietario di due società o rischia conflitti di interesse nel momento in cui si trovano nella stessa competizione. Forse l'eventuale quotazione in borsa futura fa gola a molti, forse c'è qualcuno che veramente crede che il Milan possa fare lo stesso percorso fatto da altre squadre che qualche hanno fa valevano più o meno come noi, il cui valore si è quadruplicato nel giro di 10 anni.


Quindi, secondo te, ci sarebbe un proprietario ricchissimo? Te lo chiedo senza ironia, davvero.


----------



## mil77 (5 Giugno 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ma per cortesia. Se avesse voluto far rientrare soldi dall'estero Berlusca aveva mille altre opzioni e poteva usare persone, società e metodi meno esposti al pubblico.
> 
> Semmai i dubbi vengono tutti dalla parte di Li.



Ma appunto diciamo le cose come stanno. tutti sanno che Li è un prestanome ma di chi? non penso proprio di mister B. cioè report e l'Uefa ne sanno più della guardia di finanza, delle procure italiane, dell'interpool, della tracciabilità internazionale dei bonifici? ma dai. dietro a Li c'è qualcuno (non B.) che non vuole apparire ( è il vero problema è che il proprietario del Milan è anonimo). chi sia non lo so a pensare bene qualche cinese che x il blocco di capitali non può apparire a pensare male è un riciclaggio di soldi dalla Cina. tutto il problema con l'Uefa infatti è dovuto al dubbio di riciclaggio (vedere dichiarazioni Ceferin pres. uefa dopo bocciatura VA a dicembre)


----------



## ScArsenal83 (5 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Quindi, secondo te, ci sarebbe un proprietario ricchissimo? Te lo chiedo senza ironia, davvero.



Parti dal presupposto che soldi dalla Cina non ne possono uscire, chi c'è dietro Lì lo sa solo Dio


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Giugno 2018)

Dopo queste bordate la UEFA avrà già deciso..


----------



## luis4 (5 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> E' furbo sì, perché a parte una incredibile serie di indizi non si può dimostrare nulla.
> Guardiamo i contro-indizi (e me ne sto senz'altro dimenticando qualcuno):
> 
> -c'è di mezzo un cinese (Yonghong Li)
> ...



scusa devo ancora vedere il servizio, sono stati citati haixia e lu bo da report?


----------



## Mr. Canà (5 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ecco. Dite che è troppo "semplice", ma cosa ci sarebbe di semplice? Vallo ad incriminare Berlusconi per riciclaggio di un miliardo di euro.
> Non c'è nulla di semplice, perché da qui a dimostrarlo ce ne passa di acqua sotto i ponti; ma se ci sediamo a tavolino, noi tifosi, senza scomodare la Finanza, e proviamo a capire chi c'è dietro, la risposta diventa incredibilmente semplice; *Report ha fatto lo stesso*.



Se Report, con disponibilità di mezzi e risorse ovviamente superiori a quelle di noi semplici tifosi, è arrivata semplicemente a organizzare informazioni che già erano disponibili (le interviste hanno portato a ben poco), non si può dire che abbia fatto un gran lavoro. Di certo non è arrivata a dare fastidio a nessuno, al massimo ha seminato ancor più il panico tra alcuni tifosi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Giugno 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Purtroppo rimarremmo sempre nell'ambito delle ipotesi. Difficile poter costruire una teoria basata sui fatti che si avvicini a rispecchiare una realtà così complessa. Sono troppi gli elementi del puzzle mancanti.
> 
> Però quello che possiamo fare, come tifosi, è esigere alla proprietà (anche sia solo quella di facciata, diciamo) chiarezza per evitare sanzioni della UEFA (che personalmente credo non arriveranno alla fine, ma questo è un altro discorso).


Io sono rimasto agghiacciato dal rapporto tra D'Avanzo/Cerchione e Galliani, senza considerare che Cipriani è il compagno della Minetti; per me questo la dice lunga sull'eventuale teoria da ricostruire.


----------



## mandraghe (5 Giugno 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Esattamente.
> Nel bene o nel male ci si aspettava di molto meglio da un servizio dedicato e sponsorizzato per due settimane.
> Invece da quello che leggo (non ho visto il programma in diretta) hanno semplicemente ribadito quello che si sa si dice da un anno a questa parte: il vero proprietario dell' AC Milan non è il signor Yonghong Li ma qualcuno che lo sta utilizzando come prestanome per motivi a noi ignoti.
> Non hanno indagato su nulla, non hanno scoperto nulla, non ci hanno raccontato nulla di nuovo.
> ...




Infatti tutte le ipotesi sono verosimili.

Ma un servizio oggettivo le propone tutte, non ne sceglie una e su quella ci costruisce un mucchio di ipotesi non verificate. Ciò che hanno detto sono cose trite e ritrite che si sapevano da mesi.

Ripeto: la trasmissione doveva cercare Galatioto, chiedersi che fine ha fatto SES, da dove sbuca fuori Li, chi ha coinvolto Ellliott, perché la cessione è avvenuta a rate, perché nessun istituto finanziario vuole rifinanziare il debito con Elliott, Elliott agisce per conto proprio o per conto di qualcuno. 

Io io mi aspettavo qualche risposta a queste domande. Invece report ha riproposto l'ennesimo teatrino contro Berlusca per fare la solita audience di anti berlusconiani, davvero deludente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Giugno 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Se Report, con disponibilità di mezzi e risorse ovviamente superiori a quelle di noi semplici tifosi, è arrivata semplicemente a organizzare informazioni che già erano disponibili (le interviste hanno portato a ben poco), non si può dire che abbia fatto un gran lavoro. Di certo non è arrivata a dare fastidio a nessuno, al massimo ha seminato ancor più il panico tra alcuni tifosi.


Il che prova quanto Berlusconi non sia stato sprovveduto per questa eventuale manovra di riciclaggio.


----------



## mil77 (5 Giugno 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Fregnacce, perché sono cose note da tempo ed opportunamente distorte da report, per fare abboccare i gonzi ossessionati da Berlusconi.
> 
> Ripeto: cercassero Galatioto ed i cinesi, loro, forse insieme a Fassone, hanno le risposte giuste.



ecco se si vuole fare un'inchiesta seria (non giornalistica ma della procura) una convocazione di Galatioto sarebbe cosa buona


----------



## Ragnet_7 (5 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Quindi, secondo te, ci sarebbe un proprietario ricchissimo? Te lo chiedo senza ironia, davvero.



Secondo me c'è qualcuno che non è Berlusconi. Se è ricchissimo non lo so, bisognerebbe quantificare ricchissimo. 

Sempre nell'ambito delle ipotesi di cui parlavo, Usmanov ha delle quote nell'Arsenal al momento non liquidabili, ed si dice abbia fortissimi legami con Elliot. Inoltre molti anni fa fu beccato in Sardegna con Berlusconi e Putin. 
Visto che le stiamo sparando a caso ne butto dentro una ridicola pure io


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma appunto diciamo le cose come stanno. tutti sanno che Li è un prestanome ma di chi? non penso proprio di mister B. *cioè report e l'Uefa ne sanno più della guardia di finanza, delle procure italiane, dell'interpool, della tracciabilità internazionale dei bonifici? ma dai. d*ietro a Li c'è qualcuno (non B.) che non vuole apparire ( è il vero problema è che il proprietario del Milan è anonimo). chi sia non lo so a pensare bene qualche cinese che x il blocco di capitali non può apparire a pensare male è un riciclaggio di soldi dalla Cina. tutto il problema con l'Uefa infatti è dovuto al dubbio di riciclaggio (vedere dichiarazioni Ceferin pres. uefa dopo bocciatura VA a dicembre)



C'è bisogno di ricordare i vari scandali finanziari delle banche dell'ultimo decennio? Oppure robe tipo il crack della parmalat?
Sopravvalutate di molto le autorità competenti. A volte magari pure colluse con certe porcate


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Giugno 2018)

Non volete fare ipotesi sul misterioso proprietario del Milan, ma a voi sembra normale? Credo non si sia mai vista una roba simile; il mistero si accompagna agli affari illegali, non alla trasparenza.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Giugno 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Se Report, con disponibilità di mezzi e risorse ovviamente superiori a quelle di noi semplici tifosi, è arrivata semplicemente a organizzare informazioni che già erano disponibili (le interviste hanno portato a ben poco), non si può dire che abbia fatto un gran lavoro. Di certo non è arrivata a dare fastidio a nessuno, al massimo ha seminato ancor più il panico tra alcuni tifosi.


Sapevi dunque del rapporto tra D'avanzo e Cerchione con Berlusconi, le sue aziende e Galliani?


----------



## admin (5 Giugno 2018)

Ma credete davvero che qualcuno possa comprare un club di calcio, sperperare soldi, e nascondersi dietro un pupazzo? 

Chi acquista club calcistici lo fa solo per un motivo: per avere popolarità. Tutto il resto è una pippa mentale.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non volete fare ipotesi sul misterioso proprietario del Milan, ma a voi sembra normale? Credo non si sia mai vista una roba simile; il mistero si accompagna agli affari illegali, non alla trasparenza.


Ovvio che no, ma io la trasparenza non l'ho mai vista se è per questo  .


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Giugno 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Secondo me c'è qualcuno che non è Berlusconi. Se è ricchissimo non lo so, bisognerebbe quantificare ricchissimo.
> 
> Sempre nell'ambito delle ipotesi di cui parlavo, Usmanov ha delle quote nell'Arsenal al momento non liquidabili, ed si dice abbia fortissimi legami con Elliot. Inoltre molti anni fa fu beccato in Sardegna con Berlusconi e Putin.
> Visto che le stiamo sparando a caso ne butto dentro una ridicola pure io


Che dire, apprezzo il tuo ottimismo, ma io non avrei mai il coraggio, parlando nei prossimi giorni con altri tifosi, di andare a dire che dietro il Milan, in realtà, c'è un serio ed affidabile proprietario (lasciamo perdere i soldi) che, però, per motivi ignoti, vuole restare anonimo.


----------



## Aron (5 Giugno 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> È questa semmai la domanda che doveva fare report. Ma loro sono partiti dall'idea che dietro c'è Berlusca e da lì non si sono mossi.
> 
> Dovevano cercare Galatioto e chiedergli cosa è successo ad agosto del 2016. Dovevano chiedersi perché ad un certo punto è sparita SES e ci siamo ritrovati col solo Li.
> 
> Questo doveva indagare non le fregnacce sui capitali di rientro.



Non so quanto sarebbe servito.

Galatioto si era semplicemente presentato come advisor di una cordata, e Berlusconi ha deciso di respingere la corte di Galatioto.

Per me non è mai stato casuale che con Richard Lee prima e Galatioto successivamente siano circolati nomi di imprenditori veri, mentre con Mr Bee e Yonghong Li si sia sempre sentito parlare solamente di banche e finanziarie.


----------



## mil77 (5 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> Badate bene haixia capital controllata del governo cinese sarebbe partecipante di questo gombloddo con il suo manager . non avevano altro da fare che immischiarsi in questo casino



Ma soprattutto c'è un comunicato ufficiale di Fininvest datato agosto 2017 che afferma di aver venduto a Li e Haixia il Milan. ora Fininvest è quotata in borsa...se il comunicato si rivelasse falso Fininvest fallirebbe ieri non domani...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Giugno 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ovvio che no, ma io la trasparenza non l'ho mai vista se è per questo  .


Penso non si sia mai vista una società di calcio col proprietario fantasma ed un proprietario fantasma non è sinonimo di timida opulenza e filantropia, ma più probabilmente di scaltra criminalità finanziaria. 
Qua il "partito" dei capitali di rientro è stato attaccato in quanto paranoico, ma nessuno sta dicendo che sia stato dimostrato il riciclaggio di Berlusconi; stiamo soltanto dicendo che le coincidenze portano inevitabilmente a pensare quello.
Poi, per carità, liberi di pensare che dietro ci sia un personaggio ricchissimo o un personaggio semplicemente affidabile, ma io questo tipo di ottimismo non riesco ad averlo, specialmente se penso a tipi come D'Avanzo, Cerchione e Cipriani.


----------



## 1972 (5 Giugno 2018)

continuo a chiedere da perfetto ignorante: ipotizzando che dietro li ci sia un soggetto ricchissimissimo ( si sogna eh) perche' sto soggetto deve chiedere soldi ad un altro a tassi elevatissimi? qualcosa mi sfugge....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma soprattutto c'è un comunicato ufficiale di Fininvest datato agosto 2017 che afferma di aver venduto a Li e Haixia il Milan. ora Fininvest è quotata in borsa...se il comunicato si rivelasse falso Fininvest fallirebbe ieri non domani...


Ha venduto ad Haixia, ma i soldi arrivano dalle Cayman, dalle Isole Vergini, dal Lussemburgo, da chissà quale altro buco e non sono tracciabili; Haixia dev'essere timida.


----------



## Victorss (5 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma appunto diciamo le cose come stanno. tutti sanno che Li è un prestanome ma di chi? non penso proprio di mister B. cioè report e l'Uefa ne sanno più della guardia di finanza, delle procure italiane, dell'interpool, della tracciabilità internazionale dei bonifici? ma dai. dietro a Li c'è qualcuno (non B.) che non vuole apparire ( è il vero problema è che il proprietario del Milan è anonimo). chi sia non lo so a pensare bene qualche cinese che x il blocco di capitali non può apparire a pensare male è un riciclaggio di soldi dalla Cina. tutto il problema con l'Uefa infatti è dovuto al dubbio di riciclaggio (vedere dichiarazioni Ceferin pres. uefa dopo bocciatura VA a dicembre)



Ecco qua. Questo secondo me è il ragionamento più sensato..ma ragazzi è inutile stare a sbatterci continuamente la testa..finchè qualcosa non cambierà nessuno ne sa niente e non può saperne niente. 
In ogni caso per chi dice che se il proprietario fosse stato ricchissimo non avrebbe comprato facendo debiti, il blocco Cinese del mercato è stato fatto appunto perchè grosse corporation Cinesi tra cui Wanda Group, stavano investendo cifre fuori mercato per acquistare asset a leva indebitandosi pesantemente. La stessa Wanda dal 2012 aveva effettuato acquisizioni all'estero per 14 miliardi di dollari indebitandosi fino al collo. Per questo è stato concepito il blocco del mercato. La teoria che ci sia dietro qualche azienda o personaggio cinese che non vuole farsi mettere in gabbia per aver violato la legge non è campata per aria come molti vogliono far credere. 
Certo è una teoria come le altre, tutte possibile nessuna "provabile".


----------



## Mr. Canà (5 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io sono rimasto agghiacciato dal rapporto tra D'Avanzo/Cerchione e Galliani, senza considerare che Cipriani è il compagno della Minetti; per me questo la dice lunga sull'eventuale teoria da ricostruire.



C'è da dire che i loro nomi già erano noti in questo intreccio. Un anno fa erano assidui a Casa Milan.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (5 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Che dire, apprezzo il tuo ottimismo, ma io non avrei mai il coraggio, parlando nei prossimi giorni con altri tifosi, di andare a dire che dietro il Milan, in realtà, c'è un serio ed affidabile proprietario (lasciamo perdere i soldi) che, però, per motivi ignoti, vuole restare anonimo.



Vediamo gli sviluppi con la UEFA, ma tanto non cambierà nulla. Yonghon Li continuerà a pagare quanto deve pagare in maniera misteriosa e puntuale con soldi provenienti da chissà dove, anche presi a tasso di usura mettendo in pegno proprietà che in teoria non ha. Se la UEFA vorrà buttarci fuori dalle coppe lo farà e nessuno farà nulla. 

Interessante notare anche che Yonghon Li in teoria si sta indebitando fino al collo per aumentare il valore della società attraverso gli aumenti di capitale. Ogni presidente in Serie A presta soldi alla propria società anche con un certo tasso di interesse. Li invece butta soldi a fondo perduto prendendoli in prestito nel Milan pur di mantenerne intatto il valore o aumentarlo.


----------



## mil77 (5 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma credete davvero che qualcuno possa comprare un club di calcio, sperperare soldi, e nascondersi dietro un pupazzo?
> 
> Chi acquista club calcistici lo fa solo per un motivo: per avere popolarità. Tutto il resto è una pippa mentale.



tranne che se sei cinese e il governo blocca i capitali. io sono stato in Cina x lavoro e ti posso assicurare che non si muove foglia che il governo non voglia. è una dittatura senza se e senza ma


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Giugno 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che i loro nomi già erano noti in questo intreccio. Un anno fa erano assidui a Casa Milan.


Allora ci saremmo dovuti allarmare prima...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Giugno 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Vediamo gli sviluppi con la UEFA, ma tanto non cambierà nulla. Yonghon Li continuerà a pagare quanto deve pagare in maniera misteriosa e puntuale con soldi provenienti da chissà dove, anche presi a tasso di usura mettendo in pegno proprietà che in teoria non ha. Se la UEFA vorrà buttarci fuori dalle coppe lo farà e nessuno farà nulla.
> 
> Interessante notare anche che Yonghon Li in teoria si sta indebitando fino al collo per aumentare il valore della società attraverso gli aumenti di capitale. Ogni presidente in Serie A presta soldi alla propria società anche con un certo tasso di interesse. Li invece butta soldi a fondo perduto prendendoli in prestito nel Milan pur di mantenerne intatto il valore o aumentarlo.


Lo dici tu stesso...


----------



## Aron (5 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> scusa devo ancora vedere il servizio, sono stati citati haixia e lu bo da report?



No, e sarebbe stato superfluo.
I cinesi sono i primi al mondo che si prestano ad affari "poco chiari", la loro presenza non cambia nulla nelle tesi di Report, del NYT, dell'UEFA ecc. ecc.

L'unica cosa che cambia è che offrono un ulteriore schermo (diretto o indiretto) per il soggetto che manovra i fili dietro le quinte.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Giugno 2018)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Parti dal presupposto che soldi dalla Cina non ne possono uscire, chi c'è dietro Lì lo sa solo Dio


Un'ipotesi felice che dietro al Milan ci sia qualcosa di cinese affidabile e credibile.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (5 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Report in onda questa sera, 4 giugno 2018, ha lanciato vere e proprie bordate sul Milan, su Yonghong Li e su Berlusconi. Secondo quanto riportato nel corso della trasmissione, I registi dell’intervento del fondo Elliott a favore di Li e del Milan sono due finanzieri napoletani, Gianluca D'Avanzo e Salvatore Cerchione. Poi c'è il socio dei due, tale Giuseppe Cipriani, fidanzato di Nicole Minetti ex "politica" di Forza Italia ed oggi DJ. Cerchione e D'Avanzo hanno legami con la finanziaria Sopaf, nella quale figurava l'ex Condor Galliani.
> 
> Buona parte dei soldi finiti nelle casse del gruppo Finivest sono arrivati da paradisi fiscali.
> 
> ...



Vista in diretta, nonostante sapessi gran parte delle cose dette, è stato raggelante lo stesso vedere tutti i pezzi del puzzle messi insieme. E la cosa ancor più raggelante è che a noi non deve importare la questione capitali di rientro o meno (anche se il quadro indiziario è bello pesante), ma il fatto incontestabile che non si sa chi sia il proprietario del Milan. E la cosa ci inguaia con l'Uefa ma in prospettiva anche con la giustizia italiana, considerando anche che nella migliore delle ipotesi il proprietario è uno che fatica a racimolare soldi e lo fa con tassi da disperato al 24%. 

A proposito, qualcuno ricorda chi era il tizio che ha parlato del prestito di teamway definendo Li disperato? Mi sono fatto sfuggire il nome in sovraimpressione.


----------



## mandraghe (5 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non so quanto sarebbe servito.
> 
> Galatioto si era semplicemente presentato come advisor di una cordata, e Berlusconi ha deciso di respingere la corte di Galatioto.
> 
> Per me non è mai stato casuale che con Richard Lee prima e Galatioto successivamente siano circolati nomi di imprenditori veri, mentre con Mr Bee e Yonghong Li si sia sempre sentito parlare solamente di banche e finanziarie.




Galatioto è stato fatto fuori dai cinesi, Berlusca non c'entra. 

Io non contesto che possa esserci dietro Berlusconi, l'ipotesi può essere plausibile, ciò che contesto è che questa sia solo l'unica ipotesi quando, se si fa giornalismo serio, si dovrebbe andare al di là delle idee più semplici e cercare di offrire più chiavi di lettura, cosa che report scorrettamente non ha fatto.


----------



## Mr. Canà (5 Giugno 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sapevi dunque del rapporto tra D'avanzo e Cerchione con Berlusconi, le sue aziende e Galliani?



Non posso postare link esterni, ma è sufficiente una ricerca su Google con i loro nomi completi e la parola chiave "milan" oppure cercare "milan blue skye" per avere conferme. 

Non voglio fare l'avvocato di nessuno, ma a volte è necessario un attimo di distacco. Una teoria vale l'altra adesso, noi come tifosi non abbiamo le informazioni per poter affermare una cosa o l'altra.


----------



## luis4 (5 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma soprattutto c'è un comunicato ufficiale di Fininvest datato agosto 2017 che afferma di aver venduto a Li e Haixia il Milan. ora Fininvest è quotata in borsa...se il comunicato si rivelasse falso Fininvest fallirebbe ieri non domani...



infatti, haixia non ha mai smentito è d'altronde come potrebbe se ce lu bo nel cda?


----------



## Aron (5 Giugno 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Interessante notare anche che Yonghon Li in teoria si sta indebitando fino al collo per aumentare il valore della società attraverso gli aumenti di capitale. Ogni presidente in Serie A presta soldi alla propria società anche con un certo tasso di interesse. Li invece butta soldi a fondo perduto prendendoli in prestito nel Milan pur di mantenerne intatto il valore o aumentarlo.



E' una domanda che si pongono pure all'UEFA e a chi di dovere. 
A che serve immettere soldi sapendo già che entro ottobre te ne vai?


----------



## mandraghe (5 Giugno 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Vista in diretta, nonostante sapessi gran parte delle cose dette, è stato raggelante lo stesso vedere tutti i pezzi del puzzle messi insieme. E la cosa ancor più raggelante è che a noi non deve importare la questione capitali di rientro o meno (anche se il quadro indiziario è bello pesante), ma il fatto incontestabile che non si sa chi sia il proprietario del Milan. E la cosa ci inguaia con l'Uefa ma in prospettiva anche con la giustizia italiana, considerando anche che nella migliore delle ipotesi il proprietario è uno che fatica a racimolare soldi e lo fa con tassi da disperato al 24%.
> 
> A proposito, qualcuno ricorda chi era il tizio che ha parlato del prestito di teamway definendo Li disperato? Mi sono fatto sfuggire il nome in sovraimpressione.




Ecco questa è la vera questione, che dopo oltre un anno ancora non sappiamo chi è il vero proprietario del Milan, essendo ormai assodato che Li è solo un uomo di paglia.


----------



## Victorss (5 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma credete davvero che qualcuno possa comprare un club di calcio, sperperare soldi, e nascondersi dietro un pupazzo?
> 
> Chi acquista club calcistici lo fa solo per un motivo: per avere popolarità. Tutto il resto è una pippa mentale.





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ha venduto ad Haixia, ma i soldi arrivano dalle Cayman, dalle Isole Vergini, dal Lussemburgo, da chissà quale altro buco e non sono tracciabili; Haixia dev'essere timida.



Se dietro a Li c'è Haixa, o qualsiasi altra azienda Cinese, uscendo allo scoperto avrebbero infranto la legge e dovrebbero risponderne al governo cinese. Sarebbero fuorilegge.


----------



## luis4 (5 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> No, e sarebbe stato superfluo.
> I cinesi sono i primi al mondo che si prestano ad affari "poco chiari", la loro presenza non cambia nulla nelle tesi di Report, del NYT, dell'UEFA ecc. ecc.
> 
> L'unica cosa che cambia è che offrono un ulteriore schermo (diretto o indiretto) per il soggetto che manovra i fili dietro le quinte.



ecco lo sapevo, non è soperfluo dire che c'è di mezzo haixia capital controllata in parte da una regione cinese. Cozzerebbe troppo con le frignacce che raccontano ecco perchè non la citano mai. BRAVISSIMI.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (5 Giugno 2018)

solo illazioni e null'altro.
come di consueto solo fango e veleno.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (5 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Un'ipotesi felice che dietro al Milan ci sia qualcosa di cinese affidabile e credibile.



I cinesi sono inaffidabili, fidati


----------



## fabri47 (5 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Penso non si sia mai vista una società di calcio col proprietario fantasma ed un proprietario fantasma non è sinonimo di timida opulenza e filantropia, ma più probabilmente di scaltra criminalità finanziaria.
> Qua il "partito" dei capitali di rientro è stato attaccato in quanto paranoico, ma nessuno sta dicendo che sia stato dimostrato il riciclaggio di Berlusconi; stiamo soltanto dicendo che le coincidenze portano inevitabilmente a pensare quello.
> Poi, per carità, liberi di pensare che dietro ci sia un personaggio ricchissimo o un personaggio semplicemente affidabile, ma io questo tipo di ottimismo non riesco ad averlo, specialmente se penso a tipi come D'Avanzo, Cerchione e Cipriani.


Ovviamente, per quanto riguarda la non trasparenza, mi riferivo al solo contesto nostro. Ti sto dando ragione come vedi.


----------



## mandraghe (5 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> ecco se si vuole fare un'inchiesta seria (non giornalistica ma della procura) una convocazione di Galatioto sarebbe cosa buona




Galatioto è una delle poche persone che sa davvero come sono andate le cose, non è un caso che la situazione ha iniziato a deragliare dopo che lui ed il suo team sono stati fatti fuori.


----------



## Aron (5 Giugno 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Galatioto è stato fatto fuori dai cinesi, Berlusca non c'entra.
> 
> Io non contesto che possa esserci dietro Berlusconi, l'ipotesi può essere plausibile, ciò che contesto è che questa sia solo l'unica ipotesi quando, se si fa giornalismo serio, si dovrebbe andare al di là delle idee più semplici e cercare di offrire più chiavi di lettura, cosa che report scorrettamente non ha fatto.



Galatioto fatto fuori dai cinesi è la teoria di Campopiano.
Ma è oggettivo che quando c'era di mezzo Galatioto i nomi che circolavano erano quelli di Robin Li ed Evergrande, mentre con Yonghong Li si è passati a Huarong, Haixia ecc.

Possibile comunque che sia stato proposto a Galatioto di scendere a certi patti che lui stesso ha rifiutato.


----------



## mil77 (5 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ha venduto ad Haixia, ma i soldi arrivano dalle Cayman, dalle Isole Vergini, dal Lussemburgo, da chissà quale altro buco e non sono tracciabili; Haixia dev'essere timida.



ripeto fosse come dici tu e lo provano Fininvest fallisce domani. poi prova ad andare in Cina x lavoro 3/4 mesi come lavoratore dipendente ed aprire in c/c li solo x farti accreditare lo stipendio.....ti viene voglia di lavorare gratis x quello che richiedono x il dubbio che la tua società esporti capitali all'estero


----------



## luis4 (5 Giugno 2018)

Fanno le inchieste ma poi non vanno a chiedere ad haixia capital cosa ci fa Lu bo nel cda. il grande giornalismo d'inchiesta italiano.


----------



## bmb (5 Giugno 2018)

Regia degna di Steven Spielberg.


----------



## mandraghe (5 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> ecco lo sapevo, non è soperfluo dire che c'è di mezzo haixia capital controllata in parte da una regione cinese. Cozzerebbe troppo con le frignacce che raccontano ecco perchè non la citano mai. BRAVISSIMI.




Infatti oltre Li non hanno citato nessun altro. Una trasmissione seria avrebbe dovuto indagare su chi ha scelto i cinesi del CDA, che ruolo hanno e se hanno influenza sulle decisioni riguardanti la società. Ma ovviamente non l'hanno fatto perché per loro esisteva la sola tesi sul rientro dei capitali.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> ripeto fosse come dici tu e lo provano Fininvest fallisce domani. poi prova ad andare in Cina x lavoro 3/4 mesi come lavoratore dipendente ed aprire in c/c li solo x farti accreditare lo stipendio.....ti viene voglia di lavorare gratis x quello che richiedono x il dubbio che la tua società esporti capitali all'estero


Infatti non lo proveranno; resta da capire soltanto che fine farà il Milan.


----------



## mandraghe (5 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Galatioto fatto fuori dai cinesi è la teoria di Campopiano.
> Ma è oggettivo che quando c'era di mezzo Galatioto i nomi che circolavano erano quelli di Robin Li ed Evergrande, mentre con Yonghong Li si è passati a Huarong, Haixia ecc.
> 
> Possibile comunque che sia stato proposto a Galatioto di scendere a certi patti che lui stesso ha rifiutato.



Si ma essendo una persona che sa molte cose una trasmissione seria e fatta bene lo cercherebbe e gli farebbe qualche domanda. Ma se invece vuoi dimostrare solo una tesi è ovvio che le risposte che il mediatore americano può darti potrebbero far cadere il castello, quindi meglio non cercarlo.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (5 Giugno 2018)

Mi manca un passaggio... Se per ipotesi Berlusconi è riuscito a far rientrare 740 milioni di soldi suoi dalle isole vergini e farle finire in fininvest.... I soldi che sta mettendo ora il cinese da dove arrivano se finiscono nel Milan? Come si possono legare ancora adesso, dopo la vendita, ancora al Berlusca? Dovrebbe infine ricomprare a prezzo stracciato ad ottobre... No?


----------



## luis4 (5 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Infatti non lo proveranno; resta da capire soltanto che fine farà il Milan.



verremo venduti entro un annetto ad una cifra base di 400 milioni con 0 debiti, un affare appetibilissimo per molti imprenditori internazionali.


----------



## Mr. Canà (5 Giugno 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Si ma essendo una persona che sa molte cose una trasmissione seria e fatta bene lo cercherebbe e gli farebbe qualche domanda. Ma se invece vuoi dimostrare solo una tesi è ovvio che le risposte che il mediatore americano può darti potrebbero far cadere il castello, quindi meglio non cercarlo.



C'è da dire che nemmeno il NYT è riuscito a ottenere un'intervista su questo tema con lui. Penso proprio che non ci sia la volontà di tornare sul tema da parte di Galatioto (e mi sembra comprensibile, del resto lui faceva da advisor per i propri clienti, per cui non ha interesse a rivelare nessun particolare di una trattativa fallita).


----------



## mil77 (5 Giugno 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ecco questa è la vera questione, che dopo oltre un anno ancora non sappiamo chi è il vero proprietario del Milan, essendo ormai assodato che Li è solo un uomo di paglia.



questo è il nostro unico e vero problema con l'Uefa. che se da una parte sta andando oltre ciò che prevedono i regolamenti (non dovrebbe mettere bocca su ciò) dalla altra parte visto che organizza il torneo può fare ciò che vuole


----------



## MaschioAlfa (5 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> verremo venduti entro un annetto ad una cifra base di 400 milioni con 0 debiti, un affare appetibilissimo per molti imprenditori internazionali.



E il guadagno di Silvio? Così ammetti che Silvio ha preso 740 milioni di euro non riconducibili a lui


----------



## luis4 (5 Giugno 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Mi manca un passaggio... Se per ipotesi Berlusconi è riuscito a far rientrare 740 milioni di soldi suoi dalle isole vergini e farle finire in fininvest.... I soldi che sta mettendo ora il cinese da dove arrivano se finiscono nel Milan? Come si possono legare ancora adesso, dopo la vendita, ancora al Berlusca? Dovrebbe infine *ricomprare a prezzo stracciato ad ottobre... No*?



non succederà mai, ormai è sulla via della guarigione spirituale e non piu in grado di intendere e di volere al 100% figurati se i suoi consiglieri e familiari gli permettono una follia del genere.


----------



## Aron (5 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> ecco lo sapevo, non è soperfluo dire che c'è di mezzo haixia capital controllata in parte da una regione cinese. Cozzerebbe troppo con le frignacce che raccontano ecco perchè non la citano mai. BRAVISSIMI.



i cinesi si prestano a tutto (lo sanno bene le aziende di qualsiasi settore). 
Nel bene e nel male non rappresentano nulla Lu Bo e Haixia (che tra l'altro non hanno mai rilasciato dichiarazioni).

Quando si parlava di Milan-Cina affare di stato si diceva che ci sarebbe stata una megacerimonia con Xi Jinping, imprenditori delle maggiori aziende cinesi a condurre il club sotto la guida dello Stato cinese come squadra ambasciatrice della Cina nel mondo, rendere il Milan il club più forte del mondo come simbolo della potenza cinese...
Tutt'altra cosa che purtroppo non abbiamo visto.


----------



## luis4 (5 Giugno 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> E il guadagno di Silvio? Così ammetti che Silvio ha preso 740 milioni di euro non riconducibili a lui



Fosse vero quello che dite ricomprando chiuederebbe il cerchio. Non sarebbe ancora piu sgamato?


----------



## Aron (5 Giugno 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Si ma essendo una persona che sa molte cose una trasmissione seria e fatta bene lo cercherebbe e gli farebbe qualche domanda. Ma se invece vuoi dimostrare solo una tesi è ovvio che le risposte che il mediatore americano può darti potrebbero far cadere il castello, quindi meglio non cercarlo.



va detto che avrebbero dovuto fare un servizio lungo quanto tutta la puntata per includere altri elementi come Galatioto e Gancikoff.
Il loro era un servizio "a colpo sicuro", volto a dimostrare una tesi senza girare attorno ad essa.


----------



## mil77 (5 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> E' una domanda che si pongono pure all'UEFA e a chi di dovere.
> A che serve immettere soldi sapendo già che entro ottobre te ne vai?



il vero problema dell'Uefa e dei tifosi del Milan è che a ottobre non se ne andrà nessuno e Li miracolosamente troverà i soldi. ma tutti sapranno ancora che Li non è il vero proprietario del Milan


----------



## mil77 (5 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Galatioto fatto fuori dai cinesi è la teoria di Campopiano.
> Ma è oggettivo che quando c'era di mezzo Galatioto i nomi che circolavano erano quelli di Robin Li ed Evergrande, mentre con Yonghong Li si è passati a Huarong, Haixia ecc.
> 
> Possibile comunque che sia stato proposto a Galatioto di scendere a certi patti che lui stesso ha rifiutato.



basterebbe x chiarire i dubbi convocare in procura Galatioto e chiederglielo


----------



## MaschioAlfa (5 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> Fosse vero quello che dite ricomprando chiuederebbe il cerchio. Non sarebbe ancora piu sgamato?



Per chiudere il cerchio, deve ricomprare... Per forza.. Altrimenti non riesco a collegare i soldi che stanno arrivando Nell ac Milan dopo i 740 finiti in fininvest.. 

Insomma se non ricompra.. Sono soldi che non finiscono nelle sue tasche


----------



## mil77 (5 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Infatti non lo proveranno; resta da capire soltanto che fine farà il Milan.



cioè tu stai veramente dicendo che Finisvest ha fatto un comunicato falso x la borsa x importare capitali dall'estero? ti prego dimmi o che scherzi o che non sai quali sarebbero le conseguenze


----------



## luis4 (5 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> i cinesi si prestano a tutto (lo sanno bene le aziende di qualsiasi settore).
> *Nel bene e nel male non rappresentano nulla Lu Bo e Haixia (che tra l'altro non hanno mai rilasciato dichiarazioni).*
> 
> Quando si parlava di Milan-Cina affare di stato si diceva che ci sarebbe stata una megacerimonia con Xi Jinping, imprenditori delle maggiori aziende cinesi a condurre il club sotto la guida dello Stato cinese come squadra ambasciatrice della Cina nel mondo, rendere il Milan il club più forte del mondo come simbolo della potenza cinese...
> Tutt'altra cosa che purtroppo non abbiamo visto.



Rappresentano un fondo regionale cinese su cui nessuno ha mai indagato. Sono andati a guardare le miniere, gli uffici inesistenti del poveraccio Li ma da haixia che ha il suo manager nel nostro cda è off-limits. Non hanno mai rilasciato dichiarazioni ma non hanno mai smentito come invece ha fatto huarong.


----------



## mil77 (5 Giugno 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che nemmeno il NYT è riuscito a ottenere un'intervista su questo tema con lui. Penso proprio che non ci sia la volontà di tornare sul tema da parte di Galatioto (e mi sembra comprensibile, del resto lui faceva da advisor per i propri clienti, per cui non ha interesse a rivelare nessun particolare di una trattativa fallita).



ripeto se le cose sono dubbie in uno stato serio la procura lo avrebbe già chiamato come persona informata sui fatti. e l'ipotesi che Galatioto non parli perché chi ha soffiato il Milan ai suoi clienti è più potente di loro è campata in aria?


----------



## luis4 (5 Giugno 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Per chiudere il cerchio, deve ricomprare... Per forza.. Altrimenti non riesco a collegare i soldi che stanno arrivando Nell ac Milan dopo i 740 finiti in fininvest..
> 
> Insomma se non ricompra.. Sono soldi che non finiscono nelle sue tasche



mister b è già tanto se respira figurati se ricompra.


----------



## mil77 (5 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> Rappresentano un fondo regionale cinese su cui nessuno ha mai indagato. Sono andati a guardare le miniere, gli uffici inesistenti del poveraccio Li ma da haixia che ha il suo manager nel nostro cda è off-limits. Non hanno mai rilasciato dichiarazioni ma non hanno mai smentito come invece ha fatto huarong.



e certo se vanno ad indagare su Haixa avrebbero lo stop immediato dalle autorità cinesi


----------



## Mr. Canà (5 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> ripeto se le cose sono dubbie in uno stato serio la procura lo avrebbe già chiamato come persona informata sui fatti. e l'ipotesi che Galatioto non parli perché chi ha soffiato il Milan ai suoi clienti è più potente di loro è campata in aria?



Penso più semplicemente che non ne parli per un fatto di discrezione. Quando tratti una cessione così importante per conto di terzi, hai tutto l'interesse (come professionista) la riservatezza sulla trattativa, in ogni sua fase (anche, e forse soprattutto, se questa non è andata a buon fine).

Il passaggio sulla Procura non sono certo di averlo capito, ma in ogni caso non c'è nessun procedimento in piedi in questo senso e semmai dovesse esserci sarebbe meglio mettersi comodi e preparare il pop-corn, perché sarebbe qualcosa che si protrarrebbe negli anni con ogni probabilità.


----------



## luis4 (5 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> e certo se vanno ad indagare su Haixa avrebbero lo stop immediato dalle autorità cinesi



ma a me non mi convince granchè che questa haixia si accomuni allo sconosciuto ed ex indagato mister Li. Chissà che cosa ce di mezzo..


----------



## mil77 (5 Giugno 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Penso più semplicemente che non ne parli per un fatto di discrezione. Quando tratti una cessione così importante per conto di terzi, hai tutto l'interesse (come professionista) la riservatezza sulla trattativa, in ogni sua fase (anche, e forse soprattutto, se questa non è andata a buon fine).
> 
> Il passaggio sulla Procura non sono certo di averlo capito, ma in ogni caso non c'è nessun procedimento in piedi in questo senso e semmai dovesse esserci sarebbe meglio mettersi comodi e preparare il pop-corn, perché sarebbe qualcosa che si protrarrebbe negli anni con ogni probabilità.



beh sul tavolo della procura l'acquisizione del Milan è arrivata (obbligatoria x verifica x tutte le transazioni sopra una certa soglia). al momento non sembra sia sia successo nulla ( e allora perché l'Uefa rompe le balle?). ma se avevano/hanno dubbi di sicuro Galatioto è uno che potrebbe chiarirne diversi


----------



## mil77 (5 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> ma a me non mi convince granchè che questa haixia si accomuni allo sconosciuto ed ex indagato mister Li. Chissà che cosa ce di mezzo..



anche io non capisco. però i fatti sono un comunicato ufficiale che hanno venduto (anche) a Haixia e che l'amministratore delegato di Haixia é nel Cda del Milan


----------



## LukeLike (5 Giugno 2018)

Non so perché ma mi immagino un nano malefico che legge i nostri commenti in cui ci scervelliamo per capire qualcosa e si sfrega le mani dicendo "vi ho trollati ancora!"


----------



## fra29 (5 Giugno 2018)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> E ci voleva Report per dire che il proprietario non è Lì.....Lo stiamo dicendo da un anno che dietro il cinese c'è qualcun altro, qualcuno che non può far uscire soldi dalla Cina.Pensano tutti a Lì, ma nessuno vira il mirino su Lu Bo uomo di Haixia e Han Lì u di Huarong



si ciao.. ancora con Haixia e Huarong..
Spostiamo attenzione su Elliot nelle cui mani finiremo entro ottobre.. poi preghiamo..


----------



## Casnop (5 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Report in onda questa sera, 4 giugno 2018, ha lanciato vere e proprie bordate sul Milan, su Yonghong Li e su Berlusconi. Secondo quanto riportato nel corso della trasmissione, I registi dell’intervento del fondo Elliott a favore di Li e del Milan sono due finanzieri napoletani, Gianluca D'Avanzo e Salvatore Cerchione. Poi c'è il socio dei due, tale Giuseppe Cipriani, fidanzato di Nicole Minetti ex "politica" di Forza Italia ed oggi DJ. Cerchione e D'Avanzo hanno legami con la finanziaria Sopaf, nella quale figurava l'ex Condor Galliani.
> 
> Buona parte dei soldi finiti nelle casse del gruppo Finivest sono arrivati da paradisi fiscali.
> 
> ...


Il fidanzato della signora Minetti. E la lista dei soci della Rossoneri Advanced Limited, con sede in Tortola, Vergini Britanniche, proprietaria del Milan? Non si sa. Ciò a cui appunto un report giornalistico dovrebbe dare risposta. L'alternativa è guardarsi alla stessa ora Italia-Olanda, su Rai Uno. Fatto.


----------



## luis4 (5 Giugno 2018)

ho visto il servizio, robetta da dilettanti. il comune di milano sa benissimo che l'ac milan è della holding lussemburghese di proprietà di yongong li come sa benissimo che l'inter è della Suning Holdings Group Co., Ltd. di proprietà di zang. alla fine quel tipo dice pure che berlusconi avrebbe detto che ricomprerà il milan, ma quando la detto?

parlano di scaroni ma non di lu bo che è molto piu importante visto che rappresenta un fondo regionale cinese e da cui davvero potrebbero fare un grosso scoop, ma niente avranno paura o non hanno i soldi per andare a vedere in cina.


----------



## Garrincha (5 Giugno 2018)

Ma lo avete visto lo show alle spalle di Salvini poco tempo fa? È ebbro di delirio di onnipotenza, egocentrismo e senile, è un'operazione che potrebbe fare fiducioso che non lo prenderebbero mai

Operazione che per quanto alcuni ritengano raffazzonata e goffa intanto nel caso è andata in porto, state dando troppo credito a questi manager, quando si scoprono si rivelano operazioni impossibili da ignorare o mediocri, basta che chi deve guardi dall'altra parte 

Cosa ci fa Lu Boh e la mitica Haixia nel cda? La stessa cosa che ci fanno Scaroni ed Elliott, benefici economici e&o scambi/accordi commerciali, un tornaconto lo hanno tutti gli attori di queste sciarade


----------



## Casnop (5 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> ho visto il servizio, robetta da dilettanti. il comune di milano sa benissimo che l'ac milan è della holding lussemburghese di proprietà di yongong li come sa benissimo che l'inter è della Suning Holdings Group Co., Ltd. di proprietà di zang. alla fine quel tipo dice pure che berlusconi avrebbe detto che ricomprerà il milan, ma quando la detto?
> 
> parlano di scaroni ma non di lu bo che è molto piu importante visto che rappresenta un fondo regionale cinese e da cui davvero potrebbero fare un grosso scoop, ma niente avranno paura o non hanno i soldi per andare a vedere in cina.


Concentrerei il problema giornalistico di Report alle necessità prospettate nelle ultime tre righe del tuo ottimo post. Report reputa di non dover partire dagli unici nomi noti di questa vicenda, Salvatore Galatioto, manager and sport consultant, già banker di Lehman Brothers, founder di Galatioto Sports and Partners; Lu Bo, consigliere di amministrazione del Milan e già CEO di Haixia Central, private equity fund da 65 miliardi di dollari americani di asset circolante, citato come acquirente il club nel comunicato Fininvest del 5 agosto 2016; Paolo Scaroni, consigliere di amministrazione del Milan e già CEO di ENI; Roberto Cappelli, consigliere di amministrazione del Milan e founder and senior consultant di Gianni, Origoni, Grippo, Cappelli and Partners; Marco Patuano, consigliere di amministrazione del Milan e già CEO di Telecom Italia; Giuseppe La Scala, socio del Milan e founder di La Scala and Partners. Da qui, partire sulla traccia del denaro, che conduce alla Rossoneri Advanced Limited, con sede in Tortola, Vergini Britanniche, proprietaria vera del club, di cui non sappiamo nemmeno, e sarebbe il minimo, la presenza nella lista dei soci dell'attuale presidente del Milan. Il giornalismo che cerca i fatti parte dai fatti disponibili alla verità di essi, ovvero ad una sua rilevante approssimazione. Con il fidanzato della signora Minetti, si finisce solo sotto le lenzuola del letto della signora Minetti. A chi piace.


----------



## Devil man (5 Giugno 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Concentrerei il problema giornalistico di Report alle necessità prospettate nelle ultime tre righe del tuo ottimo post. Report reputa di non dover partire dagli unici nomi noti di questa vicenda, Salvatore Galatioto, manager and sport consultant, già banker di Lehman Brothers, founder di Galatioto Sports and Partners; Lu Bo, consigliere di amministrazione del Milan e già CEO di Haixia Central, private equity fund da 65 miliardi di dollari americani di asset circolante, citato come acquirente il club nel comunicato Fininvest del 5 agosto 2016; Paolo Scaroni, consigliere di amministrazione del Milan e già CEO di ENI; Roberto Cappelli, consigliere di amministrazione del Milan e founder and senior consultant di Gianni, Origoni, Grippo, Cappelli and Partners; Marco Patuano, consigliere di amministrazione del Milan e già CEO di Telecom Italia; Giuseppe La Scala, socio del Milan e founder di La Scala and Partners. Da qui, partire sulla traccia del denaro, che conduce alla Rossoneri Advanced Limited, con sede in Tortola, Vergini Britanniche, proprietaria vera del club, di cui non sappiamo nemmeno, e sarebbe il minimo, la presenza nella lista dei soci dell'attuale presidente del Milan. Il giornalismo che cerca i fatti parte dai fatti disponibili alla verità di essi, ovvero ad una sua rilevante approssimazione. Con il fidanzato della signora Minetti, si finisce solo sotto le lenzuola del letto della signora Minetti. A chi piace.



Il project Redandblack e Blue Sky per me sono parte di quei fatti...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Report in onda questa sera, 4 giugno 2018, ha lanciato vere e proprie bordate sul Milan, su Yonghong Li e su Berlusconi. Secondo quanto riportato nel corso della trasmissione, I registi dell’intervento del fondo Elliott a favore di Li e del Milan sono due finanzieri napoletani, Gianluca D'Avanzo e Salvatore Cerchione. Poi c'è il socio dei due, tale Giuseppe Cipriani, fidanzato di Nicole Minetti ex "politica" di Forza Italia ed oggi DJ. Cerchione e D'Avanzo hanno legami con la finanziaria Sopaf, nella quale figurava l'ex Condor Galliani.
> 
> Buona parte dei soldi finiti nelle casse del gruppo Finivest sono arrivati da paradisi fiscali.
> 
> ...



Congetture e illazioni trite e ritrite, molti collegamenti tirati per i capelli, ancora una volta citofoni ai quali non risponde nessuno, il colmo si è raggiunto quando è uscita fuori pure la Minetti.
Vista la fonte da cui hanno preso le notizie, come prevedibile hanno costruito il servizio puntando in una sola direzione senza però riuscire a provare nulla e prestando solo il fianco a chi voleva qualche conferma ai propri scontati pregiudizi.

Francamente mi aspettavo di più, concordo con La Scala: la montagna ha partorito un topolino.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> ho visto il servizio, robetta da dilettanti. il comune di milano sa benissimo che l'ac milan è della holding lussemburghese di proprietà di yongong li come sa benissimo che l'inter è della Suning Holdings Group Co., Ltd. di proprietà di zang. alla fine quel tipo dice pure che berlusconi avrebbe detto che ricomprerà il milan, ma quando la detto?
> 
> parlano di scaroni ma non di lu bo che è molto piu importante visto che rappresenta un fondo regionale cinese e da cui davvero potrebbero fare un grosso scoop, ma niente avranno paura o non hanno i soldi per andare a vedere in cina.



vabbe cosa pretendi, ormai il "grande giornalismo di inchiesta italiano" si fonda sul metodo iene, cioè partono con una tesi ben chiara in mente e poi piegano la realtà affinchè supporti tale tesi. Proprio come le iene, il presentatore di report chiosa con una serie di sorrissini, facce ammiccanti rivolte alla telecamera e insinuazioni e si appella addirittura a berlusconi  
Se volevano veramente fare luce su questa storia avrebbero dovuto indagare a 360 gradi e non soltanto limitandosi a riportare i personaggi riconducibili a berlusconi e galliani, è come quando si vuole dimostrare che monchi e sabatini sono più bravi di mirabelli e si riportano solo gli acquisti azzeccati e si tralasciano volutamente i bidoni presi


----------



## Gekyn (5 Giugno 2018)

E questo dovrebbe essere giornalismo da inchiesta? Praticamente sono le stesse illazioni che dicono alcuni anche sul forum, senza però portare uno straccio di prova!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Giugno 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Concentrerei il problema giornalistico di Report alle necessità prospettate nelle ultime tre righe del tuo ottimo post. Report reputa di non dover partire dagli unici nomi noti di questa vicenda, Salvatore Galatioto, manager and sport consultant, già banker di Lehman Brothers, founder di Galatioto Sports and Partners; Lu Bo, consigliere di amministrazione del Milan e già CEO di Haixia Central, private equity fund da 65 miliardi di dollari americani di asset circolante, citato come acquirente il club nel comunicato Fininvest del 5 agosto 2016; Paolo Scaroni, consigliere di amministrazione del Milan e già CEO di ENI; Roberto Cappelli, consigliere di amministrazione del Milan e founder and senior consultant di Gianni, Origoni, Grippo, Cappelli and Partners; Marco Patuano, consigliere di amministrazione del Milan e già CEO di Telecom Italia; Giuseppe La Scala, socio del Milan e founder di La Scala and Partners. Da qui, partire sulla traccia del denaro, che conduce alla Rossoneri Advanced Limited, con sede in Tortola, Vergini Britanniche, proprietaria vera del club, di cui non sappiamo nemmeno, e sarebbe il minimo, la presenza nella lista dei soci dell'attuale presidente del Milan. Il giornalismo che cerca i fatti parte dai fatti disponibili alla verità di essi, ovvero ad una sua rilevante approssimazione. Con il fidanzato della signora Minetti, si finisce solo sotto le lenzuola del letto della signora Minetti. A chi piace.



Infatti se realizzata nel modo corretto, seguendo le tracce giuste, poteva nascerne una inchiesta interessante o almeno promettente. Ma nessuno ha la voglia o forse la capacità necessaria. 
Probabilmente è troppo complicato e, soprattutto, poco interessante rispetto all'altra conclusione


----------



## dottor Totem (5 Giugno 2018)

Io però non ho capito come ci avrebbe guadagnato Berlusconi da questa finta vendita. A parte ripianare i suoi debiti con i suoi soldi non vedo tutto questo guadagno. 
Anche dal punto di vista economico, la fininvest ha ripianato il debito ma il Milan vale praticamente 0. 

Il mio è un ragionamento terra terra ma a parte un danno fatale per il Milan, per Berlusconi non c'è niente di nuovo.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (5 Giugno 2018)

Somiglia anche al metodo Saviano: popolarizzare in un format commerciabile (da una parte in libri, in questa in un programma televisivo) tutto quel che già si conosce, senza aggiungere nulla se non insinuazioni e nuance, propinando il prodotto al grande pubblico che si sorbisce questa storia confezionata ad arte, prendendosi meriti per il lavoro giornalistico altrui.


----------



## claudiop77 (5 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> questo è il nostro unico e vero problema con l'Uefa. che se da una parte sta andando oltre ciò che prevedono i regolamenti (non dovrebbe mettere bocca su ciò) dalla altra parte visto che organizza il torneo può fare ciò che vuole



Ma perché l'Uefa non dice chiaramente che il Milan deve dire chi è il vero proprietario altrimenti non gli lasciano fare le coppe?
Invece tirano fuori motivazioni che non giustifica un provvedimento così grave.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (5 Giugno 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> E il guadagno di Silvio? Così ammetti che Silvio ha preso 740 milioni di euro non riconducibili a lui



Qui casca l'asino... se B. è il propietario occulto, potendo immettere altra occulta liquidità, perchè si starebbe indebitando con tassi così alti? Sono sue, o di Fininvest, anche le finanziarie che prestano denaro al 24%? Mediolanum?


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Giugno 2018)

Ci saranno anche insinuazioni ma perchè tutto il contesto, con la sua nebulosità , si presta a tali interpretazioni.
Non si può parlare di riciclaggio(reato), paradossale solo pensare di usare il milan per riportare denaro nelle casse di fininvest da paradisi fiscali ma si può dimostrare il contrario?
Non si può.
Non sapremo mai questi soldi da dove arrivano e chi li mette. Tutto inattaccabile.
Nel frattempo , attenendoci ai fatti, abbiamo il milan venduto a una cifra fuori mercato, fininvest che ha avuto dalla cessione del milan una boccata di ossigeno , i debiti del milan annullati, la rosa migliorata grazie a un mercato fatto a suon di milioni.
Magari presto sparirà dalla scena anche Li ma tutto sarà inappuntabile.
Vuoi vedere che il fatto che si possano fare solo illazioni è la vera corazza di questa operazione?
Dal destino di Li forse non saremo capaci di fare bilanci definitivi e trarre conclusioni ma un'idea più chiara,almeno quella, ce la faremo.
Resta comunque ancora in piedi l'ipotesi che dietro Li ci sia qualcuno di forte che non vuole e non può uscire allo scoperto.
Il milan non si sa di chi sia, questa sostanzialmente è una verità.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Giugno 2018)

volendo entrambi gli scenari possono convivere, cioè è verosimile pensare che il milan sia stato venduto a cinesi che a causa delle leggi vigenti in cina (qui dentro ho letto che la violazione di certe leggi comporta anche la pena di morte) devono ricorrere all'anonimato e quindi al prestanome e che berlusconi abbia gonfiato il prezzo del milan per far rientrare una parte di soldi nascosti in paradisi fiscali, in sostanza i cinesi hanno pagato il milan il prezzo di mercato e il resto sono soldi di berlusconi che rientrano.


----------



## malos (5 Giugno 2018)

Al netto di tutte le illazioni o sospetti la cosa che rimane oscura per molti è chi ci sia dietro Li.
Finchè non si farà chiarezza su questo si può pensare tutto e il contrario di tutto. Intanto il milan è ostaggio di questa situazione ed i tifosi trattati a pesci in faccia.

Ricordo ancora tanti che sostenevano "eh ma che vi frega chi sia il proprietario tanto basta che metta i soldi"...questa miopia ci sta costando carissima. 

Non so come si possa fare ma qualcuno o qualche organo istituzionale dovrebbe andare fino in fondo e in fretta altrimenti non ne usciamo più. Stiamo morendo e nessuno fa niente.


----------



## Casnop (5 Giugno 2018)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Il project Redandblack e Blue Sky per me sono parte di quei fatti...


Vero. Project RedBlack, la società fondata da Elliott, hedge fund da seicento miliardi di dollari di asset circolante, il cavaliere bianco a cui il Governo italiano stende tappeti perché sta salvando Tim, asset strategico di questo Paese, dall'efferato Bollore', e da Blue Skye, il piccolo hedge fund di Salvo Cerchione, quotato alla City, che sta salvando aziende del tessile ed abbigliamento italiano dal fallimento, vedasi Tacchini e Fila per ultimi. Report dovrebbe occuparsi anche di loro.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Giugno 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> volendo entrambi gli scenari possono convivere, cioè è verosimile pensare che il milan sia stato venduto a cinesi che a causa delle leggi vigenti in cina (qui dentro ho letto che la violazione di certe leggi comporta anche la pena di morte) devono ricorrere all'anonimato e quindi al prestanome e che berlusconi abbia gonfiato il prezzo del milan per far rientrare una parte di soldi nascosti in paradisi fiscali, in sostanza i cinesi hanno pagato il milan il prezzo di mercato e il resto sono soldi di berlusconi che rientrano.


Ipotesi assolutamente verosimile


----------



## The Ripper (5 Giugno 2018)

mi vergogno di tifare milan
non ce lo meritiamo


----------



## pazzomania (5 Giugno 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> mi vergogno di tifare milan
> non ce lo meritiamo



Mah, secondo me il più pulito dei presidenti ha la rogna.

Ad ogni modo, la nostra situazione sembra un film tragicomico, vero, talmente tutto strano che sembrano quasi aver senso tutte le illazioni.

Vedremo che accade, di sicuro chiunque abbia messo i soldi, trucchi, magheggi, complotti, nessuno ha interesse a farci morire o andar male, sono comunque soldi veri quelli messi, mica fruttini e patatine.

Vediamo...certo avere una proprietà tranquilla e ultraricca sarebbe il paradiso di ogni tifoso, vediamo vediamo cit.


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Giugno 2018)

Servizio sinceramente poco interessante.

Ha aggiunto poco o nulla a quello che già si sapeva. Il castello di illazioni costruito da Report sostiene che nell'operazione il Nano abbia fatto rientrare capitali sporchi in Fininvest. Bella scoperta. La combriccola di gente losca che ha messo in piedi l'operazione è ovviamente legata al Nano, anche questo non mi pare uno scoop.

Il sistema delle scatole cinesi che transitano per paradisi fiscali... beh non vorranno mica farci credere che siano un'eccezione??? sono la prassi in una qualunque transazione di un certo livello.

Il punto che interessa tutti resta però aperto. Chi sia il cinese, cosa voglia adesso dal Milan e perchè Elliott stia appoggiando l'operazione. Questo è quello che un'inchiesta seria deve chiarire.

Il resto è solo ranccontare con una favoletta quello che sanno tutti.


----------



## Victorss (5 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> va detto che avrebbero dovuto fare un servizio lungo quanto tutta la puntata per includere altri elementi come Galatioto e Gancikoff.
> Il loro era un servizio "a colpo sicuro", volto a dimostrare una tesi senza girare attorno ad essa.



Un servizio a colpo sicuro volto a dimostrare un bel niente. Han solo fatto ipotesi senza nessuna prova e nessun fatto nuovo. Se ci fossimo messi a farlo io e te potevamo fare di meglio eh Aron..


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Giugno 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> volendo entrambi gli scenari possono convivere, cioè è verosimile pensare che il milan sia stato venduto a cinesi che a causa delle leggi vigenti in cina (qui dentro ho letto che la violazione di certe leggi comporta anche la pena di morte) devono ricorrere all'anonimato e quindi al prestanome e che berlusconi abbia gonfiato il prezzo del milan per far rientrare una parte di soldi nascosti in paradisi fiscali, in sostanza i cinesi hanno pagato il milan il prezzo di mercato e il resto sono soldi di berlusconi che rientrano.



E' sostanzialmente quello che penso anche io, il prezzo gonfiato è per far rientrare i capitali del Nano, il resto è roba dei cinesi o chi per loro.
Almeno spero, perchè significherebbe che alla fine di tutte le scatole cinesi c'è qualcuno...


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Giugno 2018)

Sembra la commedia italiana :

- il ricco 
- il cinese 
- i 2 furfanti napoletani
- la prostituta
- i soldi 

Ditemi voi se non è la tipica commedia italiana anni 70/80


----------



## malos (5 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sembra la commedia italiana :
> 
> - il ricco
> - il cinese
> ...



Bè devo dire che il fantomatico Li ha un qualcosa di Banfi


----------



## Victorss (5 Giugno 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> volendo entrambi gli scenari possono convivere, cioè è verosimile pensare che il milan sia stato venduto a cinesi che a causa delle leggi vigenti in cina (qui dentro ho letto che la violazione di certe leggi comporta anche la pena di morte) devono ricorrere all'anonimato e quindi al prestanome e che berlusconi abbia gonfiato il prezzo del milan per far rientrare una parte di soldi nascosti in paradisi fiscali, in sostanza i cinesi hanno pagato il milan il prezzo di mercato e il resto sono soldi di berlusconi che rientrano.


Non credo che per il non rispetto del blocco il governo cinese dia la pena di morte, ma stai pur tranquillo che non finisce a tarallucci e vino. Se dietro Li c è un azienda o un soggetto Cinese col cavolo che si palesa..Il blocco è legge e la legge nella Repubblica popolare di Cina va rispettata, nemmeno Wanda Group ha rischiato di mettersi contro questo provvedimento, figuriamoci.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Giugno 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> E' sostanzialmente quello che penso anche io, il prezzo gonfiato è per far rientrare i capitali del Nano, il resto è roba dei cinesi o chi per loro.
> Almeno spero, perchè significherebbe che alla fine di tutte le scatole cinesi c'è qualcuno...



Ne capiremo di più dalla fine che farà Li e da chi sarà il nuovo proprietario del milan.
Sperando sia , appunto, un 'nuovo' proprietario.


----------



## Casnop (5 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Infatti se realizzata nel modo corretto, seguendo le tracce giuste, poteva nascerne una inchiesta interessante o almeno promettente. Ma nessuno ha la voglia o forse la capacità necessaria.
> Probabilmente è troppo complicato e, soprattutto, poco interessante rispetto all'altra conclusione


Paolo Scaroni, nell'unica occasione a mia memoria in cui è stato intervistato come membro del cda del Milan, ha detto cose tra le più interessanti su questa vicenda, a proposito in particolare sulla obbligazione che lega la holding che controlla il club ai suoi creditori. Una fonte preziosa di informazioni, da cui trarsi argomenti per ulteriori analisi. Non è stato consultato, non dico per ricevere un rifiuto di interlocuzione, ma neppure contattato. Quando si prende la strada di una tesi, è facile divagare dall'essenziale e dalla realtà. Eppure, nomi visibili, di reputazione altissima, poco propensi a fare da pali ad operazioni di riciclaggio internazionale, in cambio di prebende di cui non hanno francamente bisogno, e di competenza tale da poter comunque gettare un fascio di luce su vicende poco nitide sulla identità della proprietà, vi sarebbero stati per una inchiesta giornalistica nuova e sorprendente.


----------



## Igniorante (5 Giugno 2018)

Non so se quella di Report sia la versione più veritiera e credibile della storia, ma ormai è palese che c'è qualcosa di strano sotto. 
Chi continua a negarlo si merita una maglietta con la scritta "Unicorn Believer".


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Giugno 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Non credo che per il non rispetto del blocco il governo cinese dia la pena di morte, ma stai pur tranquillo che non finisce a tarallucci e vino. Se dietro Li c è un azienda o un soggetto Cinese col cavolo che si palesa..Il blocco è legge e la legge nella Repubblica popolare di Cina va rispettata, nemmeno Wanda Group ha rischiato di mettersi contro questo provvedimento, figuriamoci.



appunto, la pseudo inchiesta di report è fuorviante perchè non tiene conto di questo ma si limita a battere la strada più facile che porta più audience in italia e tralascia parti della storia che nella sua ricostruzione non trovano posto. Se questo è giornalismo serio e competente...


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Giugno 2018)

[MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION]

Rincuoratemi in qualche modo sono un uomo distrutto, secondo voi come andrà a finire ?


----------



## ScArsenal83 (5 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION]
> 
> Rincuoratemi in qualche modo sono un uomo distrutto, secondo voi come andrà a finire ?



Son tutte cose che già si sapevano da più di un anno...niente di nuovo sotto il sole


----------



## ScArsenal83 (5 Giugno 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> si ciao.. ancora con Haixia e Huarong..
> Spostiamo attenzione su Elliot nelle cui mani finiremo entro ottobre.. poi preghiamo..





Lu Bo, uomo Haixia *presente nel CDA del Milan*

Se poi vuoi far finta di non vedere...amen


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Giugno 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ne capiremo di più dalla fine che farà Li e da chi sarà il nuovo proprietario del milan.
> Sperando sia , appunto, un 'nuovo' proprietario.



Sperando che in questa storia alla fine quello che ci rimette non sia il Milan, cosa che francamente temo parecchio.


----------



## mil77 (5 Giugno 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Ma perché l'Uefa non dice chiaramente che il Milan deve dire chi è il vero proprietario altrimenti non gli lasciano fare le coppe?
> Invece tirano fuori motivazioni che non giustifica un provvedimento così grave.



penso perché non sia possibile non ammettere una squadra perché si sospetta che il proprietario che appare non sia in realtà il vero proprietario


----------



## Pitermilanista (5 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION]
> 
> Rincuoratemi in qualche modo sono un uomo distrutto, secondo voi come andrà a finire ?



Il destino del Milan a breve termine lo decide il Demonio. Rifinanziamento farsa e vivacchiamento sfruttando i paletti del SA, probabilmente. 

In ogni caso, come ho scritto più volte, il Milan rinascerà quando il Demonio scomparirà. Fisicamente, intendo.
Volendo metterla sul filosofico o letterario, stiamo pagando il fio per aver venduto l'anima al Demonio in cambio di eterna bellezza (coppe e scudi). L'attuale sofferenza è purificatrice, ma la reale libertà la ritroveremo solo con la morte del Maledetto.


----------



## Pitermilanista (5 Giugno 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Il destino del Milan a breve termine lo decide il Demonio. Rifinanziamento farsa e vivacchiamento sfruttando i paletti del SA, probabilmente.
> 
> In ogni caso, come ho scritto più volte, il Milan rinascerà quando il Demonio scomparirà. Fisicamente, intendo.
> Volendo metterla sul filosofico o letterario, stiamo pagando il fio per aver venduto l'anima al Demonio in cambio di eterna bellezza (coppe e scudi). L'attuale sofferenza è purificatrice, ma la reale libertà la ritroveremo solo con la morte del Maledetto.



I paletti della condanna Uefa, intendevo.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (5 Giugno 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Non so se quella di Report sia la versione più veritiera e credibile della storia, ma ormai è palese che c'è qualcosa di strano sotto.
> Chi continua a negarlo si merita una maglietta con la scritta "Unicorn Believer".



Questa è la sostanza, bravo. Più o meno è in sintesi ciò che ho scritto ieri...che poi è fantastico quando alcuni per smontare la tesi di Report trovano altre teorie che presuppongono comunque cose losche sotto, come se fosse rassicurante 

Le uniche certezze sono l'impossibilità di sapere il proprietario del Milan e il prezzo di vendita certamente gonfiato. A queste si aggiungono i soldi presi sempre a prestito con interessi folli, con il Milan stesso messo in pegno per arrivare a comprarlo. E quest'ultimo dato porta a ritenere proprietario o lo stesso Li o un altro con le spalle deboli come le sue. Già tutto questo basta per uno scenario cupo. Poi ci sono i collegamenti di certi uomini coinvolti nella cessione con Berlusca e Galliani, qui si possono fare solo "illazionihh" che sono per me assolutamente plausibili ma illazioni rimangono. A prescindere da queste il Milan è comunque nei guai, poco ma sicuro.


----------



## Casnop (5 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION]
> 
> Rincuoratemi in qualche modo sono un uomo distrutto, secondo voi come andrà a finire ?


Lollo distrutto, ricomponiti e bada, come sai fare, ai fatti. Il problema del club è liquidare quella obbligazione da 180 milioni più interessi intestata ad una delle sue controllanti, un debito intestato ad un soggetto che non ha per definizione attivi per rimborsarlo e pagare gli interessi, se non diritti su partecipazioni che, a cascata, rimandano all'asset Milan. Un debito senza debitore, ma con un garante che prima o poi dovrà occuparsene, il Milan. La proprietà, considerata la inevitabile difficoltà a rifinanziarlo (per semplificare, come pensare che una banca conceda un mutuo ad un soggetto che dichiari di non avere il becco di un quattrino per onorarlo), sta pensando di cedere una quota non di controllo, almeno per ora, ad un terzo del capitale in suo possesso, e con la provvista liquidare quella posizione, onde poi rifinanziare quella intestata al club, più piccola ed intestata ad un soggetto di certe capacità finanziarie, e quindi comodamente rifinanziabile a medio, lungo termine. Questo passaggio, ormai inevitabile, checché ne pensino Li ed i suoi, chiude definitivamente lo strascico del closing (i 180 milioni furono prestati per saldare l'tima tranche del prezzo a Fininvest), ed apre il club alla normalità economico-finanziaria: basso indebitamento, risorse per oneri finanziari liberate per investimenti sul mercato, apertura a soci industriali per lo sviluppo dei progetti speciali, primo quello dello stadio proprietario. I tempi per fare ciò che ora è necessario non sono compatibili con quelli dell'ormai aperto contenzioso con la Uefa sul Fair Play Finanziario, ma la strada è segnata. Diversamente, a metà ottobre vi è il termine di scadenza di quei prestiti, e se la proprietà non li onorera', le relative garanzie saranno attivate, con le conseguenze ormai note. Vicende societarie certamente connotate da profili patologici sul piano delle obbligazioni assunte dalla proprietà, ma tutte interne al contesto di un club sportivo, società per azioni, affiliato alle Federazioni calcistiche nazionali ed internazionali. Di spy stories vediamo poche, qui vediamo tanti soldi in ballo, ed un club che chiede di essere aiutato a crescere, cosa che ha già iniziato a fare. Sei ancora tutto intero?


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Giugno 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Questa è la sostanza, bravo. Più o meno è in sintesi ciò che ho scritto ieri...che poi è fantastico quando alcuni per smontare la tesi di Report trovano altre teorie che presuppongono comunque cose losche sotto, come se fosse rassicurante
> 
> Le uniche certezze sono l'impossibilità di sapere il proprietario del Milan e il prezzo di vendita certamente gonfiato. A queste si aggiungono i soldi presi sempre a prestito con interessi folli, con il Milan stesso messo in pegno per arrivare a comprarlo. E quest'ultimo dato porta a ritenere proprietario o lo stesso Li o un altro con le spalle deboli come le sue. Già tutto questo basta per uno scenario cupo. Poi ci sono i collegamenti di certi uomini coinvolti nella cessione con Berlusca e Galliani, qui si possono fare solo "illazionihh" che sono per me assolutamente plausibili ma illazioni rimangono. A prescindere da queste il Milan è comunque nei guai, poco ma sicuro.



Beh in italia diciamo che il giochetto ha funzionato e sta funzionando.
La uefa però forse sta mettendo il bastone tra le ruote a un affare losco a dir poco.
Occhio che forse i parrucconi della uefa vengono in soccorso del club e dei tifosi.
Non ne sarei cosi convinto infatti che siano esattamente nostri nemici.


----------



## mil77 (5 Giugno 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Non credo che per il non rispetto del blocco il governo cinese dia la pena di morte, ma stai pur tranquillo che non finisce a tarallucci e vino. Se dietro Li c è un azienda o un soggetto Cinese col cavolo che si palesa..Il blocco è legge e la legge nella Repubblica popolare di Cina va rispettata, nemmeno Wanda Group ha rischiato di mettersi contro questo provvedimento, figuriamoci.



appunto. c'è però una novità datata circa un mese fa...la Cina ha ridato l'ok ad esportare soldi all'estero solo però x il tramite di fondi di investimento. quindi qualche grossa azienda cinese esporta denaro così e una volta all'estero li usa come vuole. tipo temo suning possa fare così...


----------



## mabadi (5 Giugno 2018)

Io ribadisco il mio pensiero.
Il Cinese esiste solo che per problemi suoi non è riuscito ad avere la disponibilità economica che sperava.
Dietro Eliot sta Silvio (nel senso dietro questa operazione).
C'è anche la possibilità che si sia fatto tutto sto casino per far rientrare la maxitangente di Putin, ma su questo non ci sono prove.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Giugno 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Questa è la sostanza, bravo. Più o meno è in sintesi ciò che ho scritto ieri...che poi è fantastico quando alcuni per smontare la tesi di Report trovano altre teorie che presuppongono comunque cose losche sotto, come se fosse rassicurante
> 
> Le uniche certezze sono l'impossibilità di sapere il proprietario del Milan e il prezzo di vendita certamente gonfiato. A queste si aggiungono i soldi presi sempre a prestito con interessi folli, con il Milan stesso messo in pegno per arrivare a comprarlo. E quest'ultimo dato porta a ritenere proprietario o lo stesso Li o un altro con le spalle deboli come le sue. Già tutto questo basta per uno scenario cupo. Poi ci sono i collegamenti di certi uomini coinvolti nella cessione con Berlusca e Galliani, qui si possono fare solo "illazionihh" che sono per me assolutamente plausibili ma illazioni rimangono. A prescindere da queste il Milan è comunque nei guai, poco ma sicuro.



Sembra tutto facile, ma non è semplice fare un programma e reperire informazioni. Basta vedere i casi quelli prima del Milan su Airbnb e sulle società di consultazioni. 

Anzi, il tizio intervistato dal pc della Teamway International Group che conferma il famoso prestito con 24% di interesse. Quando lo scorso anno si diceva una roba del genere si urlava "Balle111" "non esititono interessi del genere11". Poi altra cosa non si diceva che questi creditori non potessero prendere il Milan in pegno? Escluso Elliot il tipo intervistato della Teamway ha detto che se gli 8 mln non venivano rimborsati allora si prendevano in pegno alcune azioni del Milan. Tra l'altro doveva restituirli a febbraio poi a marzo ed ora non trovo notizia se questi soldi della Teamway sono stati rimborsati o no.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (5 Giugno 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Beh in italia diciamo che il giochetto ha funzionato e sta funzionando.
> La uefa però forse sta mettendo il bastone tra le ruote a un affare losco a dir poco.
> Occhio che forse i parrucconi della uefa vengono in soccorso del club e dei tifosi.
> Non ne sarei cosi convinto infatti che siano esattamente nostri nemici.



Sì, diciamo che finora ha funzionato ma anche in Italia certi giochetti non te li fanno portare avanti all'infinito. Sappiamo come funziona, è un film già visto: quando qualcuno si rompe le scatole, parte la macchina giudiziaria e il giocattolo va in frantumi. Proprio per evitare questo penso da sempre come te che l'Uefa sia la nostra (di noi tifosi) miglior alleata, altro che complotto! So come godrebbero certi figuri in caso di guai seri per il Milan e voglio a tutti i costi evitare questo scenario.


----------



## odasensei (5 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Report in onda questa sera, 4 giugno 2018, ha lanciato vere e proprie bordate sul Milan, su Yonghong Li e su Berlusconi. Secondo quanto riportato nel corso della trasmissione, I registi dell’intervento del fondo Elliott a favore di Li e del Milan sono due finanzieri napoletani, Gianluca D'Avanzo e Salvatore Cerchione. Poi c'è il socio dei due, tale Giuseppe Cipriani, fidanzato di Nicole Minetti ex "politica" di Forza Italia ed oggi DJ. Cerchione e D'Avanzo hanno legami con la finanziaria Sopaf, nella quale figurava l'ex Condor Galliani.
> 
> Buona parte dei soldi finiti nelle casse del gruppo Finivest sono arrivati da paradisi fiscali.
> 
> ...



Stiamo collezionando figuracce su figuracce, mamma mia


----------



## cris (5 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> No, non voglio prendere in giro nessuno, ma sono stufo di questa situazione. Obiettivamente, i fatti dicono che Yonghong Li non è il vero proprietario del Milan e che dietro di lui ci sono società anonime offshore; ora, insieme, proviamo a capire di chi si tratta.
> Secondo voi chi ci può essere? Capitali di rientro no; allora chi? Davvero pensate che ci sia un proprietario ricchissimo che vuole restare anonimo?



Magari una società cinese che per le leggi cinesi al momento non può portare capitali in italia (ipotesi) e deve affidarsi ad un cittadino di Hong Kong come tramite.
non escludo comunque personalmente anche l'opzione berlusconi che fa rientrare i capitali.

Sicuramente ha ragione l'UEFA, non è normale che non si sappia chi è il proprietario, è chiaro e lampante che Li sia solo un prestanome.

E' altrettanto chiaro che il Milan avrà tempi duri davanti.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (5 Giugno 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sembra tutto facile, ma non è semplice fare un programma e reperire informazioni. Basta vedere i casi quelli prima del Milan su Airbnb e sulle società di consultazioni.
> 
> Anzi, il tizio intervistato dal pc della Teamway International Group che conferma il famoso prestito con 24% di interesse. Quando lo scorso anno si diceva una roba del genere si urlava "Balle111" "non esititono interessi del genere11". Poi altra cosa non si diceva che questi creditori non potessero prendere il Milan in pegno? Escluso Elliot il tipo intervistato della Teamway ha detto che se gli 8 mln non venivano rimborsati allora si prendevano in pegno alcune azioni del Milan. Tra l'altro doveva restituirli a febbraio poi a marzo ed ora non trovo notizia se questi soldi della Teamway sono stati rimborsati o no.



Ah quindi era proprio della Teamway quel tizio, ieri chiedevo perché mi ero perso il nome del tipo. Quello è uno dei passaggi che mi ha inquietato di più, anche se pure qui sapevo della cosa tramite il forum. Ma sentirlo da un addetto ai lavori che lo dice con sicurezza, senza i soliti "non è vero!1!" o "gombloddo!!1", fa un altro effetto. Tra l'altro ha detto senza mezzi termini che Li per fare una cosa del genere è "disperato" e no, il prestito non è stato ancora rimborsato da quanto ho capito. Non mi stupirei se lo prolungasse passando al 30% di interessi. 

Si, qua pare che basta una telecamerina e due ricerche su Google per fare un'inchiesta giornalistica, facile dirlo per noi che stiamo dietro ai minimi particolari di questa faccenda da anni. E nonostante questo ad esempio io certi collegamenti di Galliani e della Minetti con Cerchione e D'Avanzo non li sapevo. Sapevo solo di berlusca con Scaroni. Eh ma non è un'inchiesta seria "perché non hanno contattato Lu Bohh"  Se certi servizi li facevano su Zhang o su Agnelli allora magari erano da premio Pulitzer


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Giugno 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Lollo distrutto, ricomponiti e bada, come sai fare, ai fatti. Il problema del club è liquidare quella obbligazione da 180 milioni più interessi intestata ad una delle sue controllanti, un debito intestato ad un soggetto che non ha per definizione attivi per rimborsarlo e pagare gli interessi, se non diritti su partecipazioni che, a cascata, rimandano all'asset Milan. Un debito senza debitore, ma con un garante che prima o poi dovrà occuparsene, il Milan. La proprietà, considerata la inevitabile difficoltà a rifinanziarlo (per semplificare, come pensare che una banca conceda un mutuo ad un soggetto che dichiari di non avere il becco di un quattrino per onorarlo), sta pensando di cedere una quota non di controllo, almeno per ora, ad un terzo del capitale in suo possesso, e con la provvista liquidare quella posizione, onde poi rifinanziare quella intestata al club, più piccola ed intestata ad un soggetto di certe capacità finanziarie, e quindi comodamente rifinanziabile a medio, lungo termine. Questo passaggio, ormai inevitabile, checché ne pensino Li ed i suoi, chiude definitivamente lo strascico del closing (i 180 milioni furono prestati per saldare l'tima tranche del prezzo a Fininvest), ed apre il club alla normalità economico-finanziaria: basso indebitamento, risorse per oneri finanziari liberate per investimenti sul mercato, apertura a soci industriali per lo sviluppo dei progetti speciali, primo quello dello stadio proprietario. I tempi per fare ciò che ora è necessario non sono compatibili con quelli dell'ormai aperto contenzioso con la Uefa sul Fair Play Finanziario, ma la strada è segnata. Diversamente, a metà ottobre vi è il termine di scadenza di quei prestiti, e se la proprietà non li onorera', le relative garanzie saranno attivate, con le conseguenze ormai note. Vicende societarie certamente connotate da profili patologici sul piano delle obbligazioni assunte dalla proprietà, ma tutte interne al contesto di un club sportivo, società per azioni, affiliato alle Federazioni calcistiche nazionali ed internazionali. Di spy stories vediamo poche, qui vediamo tanti soldi in ballo, ed un club che chiede di essere aiutato a crescere, cosa che ha già iniziato a fare. Sei ancora tutto intero?



Grazie <3 , mi hai migliorato la giornata. 

Sapete tutti che sono sempre positivo ma quando poi ricevo queste notizie mi destabilizzano.


----------



## Aron (5 Giugno 2018)

cris ha scritto:


> Sicuramente ha ragione l'UEFA, non è normale che non si sappia chi è il proprietario, è chiaro e lampante che Li sia solo un prestanome.



Il punto principale è proprio questo. Tralasciando per un attimo la tesi conclusiva di Report che ammicca a Berlusconi, quello che è fuor di dubbio è quanto segue:

-nessuno sa chi sia veramente Yonghong Li
-esistono tutta una serie di società schermate atte a garantire l'anonimato di uno o più soggetti
-la proprietà del Milan è praticamente invisibile, e Yonghong Li ne è il suo misterioso rappresentante 

A questo aggiungiamo:

-la mancanza di continuità aziendale di Yonghong Li a causa della scadenza con Elliott a ottobre (la continuità aziendale è il requisito numero uno per il FPF)
-l'assenza di garanzie che Li avrebbe dovuto fornire
-gli aumenti di capitale col contagocce
-il mancato rifinanziamento
-la continua omissione di informazioni sulla proprietà del Milan

La UEFA con un quadro del genere cosa dovrebbe fare? Dare una multina e basta?


----------



## ibracadabra9 (5 Giugno 2018)

“buongiorno, conosce tizio e caio?”
“No”
“Ok grazie arrivederci”

Il giornalismo d’inchiesta


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Giugno 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Ah quindi era proprio della Teamway quel tizio, ieri chiedevo perché mi ero perso il nome del tipo. Quello è uno dei passaggi che mi ha inquietato di più, anche se pure qui sapevo della cosa tramite il forum. Ma sentirlo da un addetto ai lavori che lo dice con sicurezza, senza i soliti "non è vero!1!" o "gombloddo!!1", fa un altro effetto. Tra l'altro ha detto senza mezzi termini che Li per fare una cosa del genere è "disperato" e no, il prestito non è stato ancora rimborsato da quanto ho capito. Non mi stupirei se lo prolungasse passando al 30% di interessi.
> 
> Si, qua pare che basta una telecamerina e due ricerche su Google per fare un'inchiesta giornalistica, facile dirlo per noi che stiamo dietro ai minimi particolari di questa faccenda da anni. E nonostante questo ad esempio io certi collegamenti di Galliani e della Minetti con Cerchione e D'Avanzo non li sapevo. Sapevo solo di berlusca con Scaroni. Eh ma non è un'inchiesta seria "perché non hanno contattato Lu Bohh"  Se certi servizi li facevano su Zhang o su Agnelli allora magari erano da premio Pulitzer



le inchieste serie di certo non si fanno in stile report e iene  un inchiesta seria non parte da una tesi e si cerca di ficcare la realtà nei tesselli per avvalorare tale tesi, un inchiesta seria non parte con un pregiudizio ma tiene conto di tutto e non tralascia niente e alla fine cerca di fare luce, il reporter serio non fa ammiccamenti e sorrissini davanti alla telecamera facendo allusioni. Le iene hanno fatto scuola in tal senso, vedasi l'inchiesta sul metodo stamina, non hanno manco chiesto scusa per aver illuso centinaia di persone solo per creare uno show televisivo


----------



## MasterGorgo (5 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Report in onda questa sera, 4 giugno 2018, ha lanciato vere e proprie bordate sul Milan, su Yonghong Li e su Berlusconi. Secondo quanto riportato nel corso della trasmissione, I registi dell’intervento del fondo Elliott a favore di Li e del Milan sono due finanzieri napoletani, Gianluca D'Avanzo e Salvatore Cerchione. Poi c'è il socio dei due, tale Giuseppe Cipriani, fidanzato di Nicole Minetti ex "politica" di Forza Italia ed oggi DJ. Cerchione e D'Avanzo hanno legami con la finanziaria Sopaf, nella quale figurava l'ex Condor Galliani.
> 
> Buona parte dei soldi finiti nelle casse del gruppo Finivest sono arrivati da paradisi fiscali.
> 
> ...



Mamma quanto casino !
L'operazione é pensata e studiata come tante, e non è neanche così complicata... é solo quasi inedita nel mondo del calcio. Non parliamo sempre di silvio, ci sono anche altri membri della famiglia a poter attivare una struttura così "bocconiana". Barbarella la vedo in pool...

Comunque il milan é parcheggiato e mantenuto. Non é una vendita a colpo sicuro, ma più diluita: col tempo o dalla cina arrivano sponsor soci per liquidare i debiti o elliott, se raggiungerà accordi con un compratore deciso potrà tranquilamante pilotare un default ed inseririsi.

Ad oggi cuore in pace: dalla cina non arriva chi salda e dagli usa il socio da 500 sta trattano ancora sul prezzo. Fininvest é stata salvata immediatamente e i soldi tecnicamente non sono un rientro di capitale ma cash garantito sicuramente da SB .
Ovvio che x la uefa siamo nel guado.


----------



## Mr. Canà (5 Giugno 2018)

State sereni, tutte le scadenze verranno rispettate e i pagamenti arriveranno puntuali. L'anno prossimo la società verrà quotata in borsa (a Honk Kong suppongo), tutte le pendenze e gli interessi verranno saldati e a quel punto ci si vedrà più chiaro probabilmente.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (5 Giugno 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> le inchieste serie di certo non si fanno in stile report e iene  un inchiesta seria non parte da una tesi e si cerca di ficcare la realtà nei tesselli per avvalorare tale tesi, un inchiesta seria non parte con un pregiudizio ma tiene conto di tutto e non tralascia niente e alla fine cerca di fare luce, il reporter serio non fa ammiccamenti e sorrissini davanti alla telecamera facendo allusioni. Le iene hanno fatto scuola in tal senso, vedasi l'inchiesta sul metodo stamina, non hanno manco chiesto scusa per aver illuso centinaia di persone solo per creare uno show televisivo



Qualsiasi inchiesta deve avere una tesi di fondo, poi io sono il primo a non essere convinto sulla tesi del rientro, anche se alcuni indizi ci sarebbero. Insomma le conclusioni che loro traggono rientrano nel campo delle illazioni e sono d'accordo, ma i dati forniti nel servizio sono veri, incontestabili e inquietanti a prescindere. Le conclusioni finali non le condivido in toto nemmeno io ma quello è un altro discorso  L'inchiesta delle iene sul metodo stamina non l'ho mai guardata...per fortuna


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Giugno 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Qualsiasi inchiesta deve avere una tesi di fondo, poi io sono il primo a non essere convinto sulla tesi del rientro, anche se alcuni indizi ci sarebbero. Insomma le conclusioni che loro traggono rientrano nel campo delle illazioni e sono d'accordo, ma i dati forniti nel servizio sono veri, incontestabili e inquietanti a prescindere. Le conclusioni finali non le condivido in toto nemmeno io ma quello è un altro discorso  L'inchiesta delle iene sul metodo stamina non l'ho mai guardata...per fortuna



l'inchiesta non deve partire da una tesi di fondo, l'inchiesta doveva cercare di rispondere alla domanda: chi è il proprietario del milan? Se si parte col pregiudizio che dietro alla vendita del milan ci sia un rientro di denaro sporco e si prendono soltanto quelle informazioni che sostengono tale tesi e si tralasciano tutte le altre che sono in contrasto non si sta facendo un buon giornalismo di inchiesta  L'informazione che la minetti ora fa la DJ in giro per il mondo al fine dell'inchiesta è totalmente inutile, quindi perchè riportarla? Il tempo di fare una domanda al portavoce di haixa pero non l'hanno avuto 
Con questo non voglio dire che la situazione del milan sia rose e fiore , anzi è preoccupante, ma è altrettante preoccupante ritenere i servizi di report un buon esempio di giornalismo di inchiesta .


----------



## Aron (5 Giugno 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> l'inchiesta non deve partire da una tesi di fondo, l'inchiesta doveva cercare di rispondere alla domanda: chi è il proprietario del milan?



La risposta alla domanda l'hanno data: è impossibile determinare chi sia il proprietario.
E questo per la UEFA è inaccettabile.

Questa operazione avrebbe retto nel calcio di 20 anni fa, ma oggi è insostenibile. 


Report non potendo dare una risposta (come non la può dare né l'UEFA né la finanza), può solo unire i pezzi incompleti del puzzle a disposizione e vedere che forma viene fuori.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> La risposta alla domanda l'hanno data: è impossibile determinare chi sia il proprietario.
> E questo per la UEFA è inaccettabile.
> 
> Questa operazione avrebbe retto nel calcio di 20 anni fa, ma oggi è insostenibile.
> ...



appunto, tralasciando altre informazioni, mostra la forma che più aggrada all'audience di rai 3


----------



## Garrincha (5 Giugno 2018)

Anche Fassone doveva essere intervistato per questo servizio e poi ha ritirato la disponibilità, per quello che ne sappiamo possono aver provato a contattare Galiatoto, Haixia, Scaroni che si sono rifiutati oppure no, non sempre in un'inchiesta viene detto ho provato a interpellare tizio ma si è negato


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Giugno 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Anche Fassone doveva essere intervistato per questo servizio e poi ha ritirato la disponibilità, per quello che ne sappiamo possono aver provato a contattare Galiatoto, Haixia, Scaroni che si sono rifiutati oppure no, non sempre in un'inchiesta viene detto ho provato a interpellare tizio ma si è negato



pero almeno avrebbero dovuto dire che ci sono questi altri personaggi non rincoducibili a berlusconi e a galliani che si sono trincerati dietro ad un no comment, pero, ripeto, il tempo di far vedere la minetti che fa la dj in giro per il mondo l'hanno trovato, chissa perchè


----------



## Casnop (5 Giugno 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> l'inchiesta non deve partire da una tesi di fondo, l'inchiesta doveva cercare di rispondere alla domanda: chi è il proprietario del milan? Se si parte col pregiudizio che dietro alla vendita del milan ci sia un rientro di denaro sporco e si prendono soltanto quelle informazioni che sostengono tale tesi e si tralasciano tutte le altre che sono in contrasto non si sta facendo un buon giornalismo di inchiesta  L'informazione che la minetti ora fa la DJ in giro per il mondo al fine dell'inchiesta è totalmente inutile, quindi perchè riportarla? Il tempo di fare una domanda al portavoce di haixa pero non l'hanno avuto
> Con questo non voglio dire che la situazione del milan sia rose e fiore , anzi è preoccupante, ma è altrettante preoccupante ritenere i servizi di report un buon esempio di giornalismo di inchiesta .


Haixia che, ricordiamolo, ha firmato il preliminare di compravendita del club il 5 agosto 2016, dunque, ai sensi del Codice Civile italiano, si è obbligata ad acquistarlo. Qualcuno poi il club lo ha acquistato, Fininvest non ha ritenuto caparre confirmatorie, due più due fa quattro. Il tempo di chiedere ad Haixia qualcosa su questi fatti, niente? Evidentemente no.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (5 Giugno 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> l'inchiesta non deve partire da una tesi di fondo, l'inchiesta doveva cercare di rispondere alla domanda: chi è il proprietario del milan? Se si parte col pregiudizio che dietro alla vendita del milan ci sia un rientro di denaro sporco e si prendono soltanto quelle informazioni che sostengono tale tesi e si tralasciano tutte le altre che sono in contrasto non si sta facendo un buon giornalismo di inchiesta  L'informazione che la minetti ora fa la DJ in giro per il mondo al fine dell'inchiesta è totalmente inutile, quindi perchè riportarla? Il tempo di fare una domanda al portavoce di haixa pero non l'hanno avuto
> Con questo non voglio dire che la situazione del milan sia rose e fiore , anzi è preoccupante, ma è altrettante preoccupante ritenere i servizi di report un buon esempio di giornalismo di inchiesta .



Ho un'opinione diversa sul fatto che un'inchiesta possa o meno sostenere una tesi di fondo, prendendosene ovviamente le responsabilità. L'importante è fornire solo dati veri e inconfutabili e qui è stato fatto. Chiudo qui se no poi ci sgridano


----------



## claudiop77 (5 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> penso perché non sia possibile non ammettere una squadra perché si sospetta che il proprietario che appare non sia in realtà il vero proprietario



E allora se ne facciano una ragione.
A me da tifoso frega poco chi ci mette i soldi, basta che rilancia il Milan.
Se poi dietro c'è qualche truffa, una volta smascherata facciano quello che vogliono.


----------



## Salina (5 Giugno 2018)

Insomma cosa dovremmo sperare ?


----------



## claudiop77 (5 Giugno 2018)

Salina ha scritto:


> Insomma cosa dovremmo sperare ?



L'ideale sarebbe cambiare proprietario, ma Li non accetterà di perderci un sacco di soldi.


----------



## malos (5 Giugno 2018)

Salina ha scritto:


> Insomma cosa dovremmo sperare ?



Per quanto mi riguarda azzerare tutto e diventare una società normale.

Fare il tifoso e non come succede da anni il ragioniere, il commercialista, l'avvocato o il chiaroveggente.


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Giugno 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Anche Fassone doveva essere intervistato per questo servizio e poi ha ritirato la disponibilità, per quello che ne sappiamo possono aver provato a contattare Galiatoto, Haixia, Scaroni che si sono rifiutati oppure no, non sempre in un'inchiesta viene detto ho provato a interpellare tizio ma si è negato



Infatti, l'unico modo per far parlare certi personaggi è una bella inchiesta della UEFA, ma non siamo lontani da questa possibilità.


----------



## Aron (5 Giugno 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Infatti, l'unico modo per far parlare certi personaggi è una bella inchiesta della UEFA, ma non siamo lontani da questa possibilità.



Il fatto stesso che finora né Fassone né Yonghong Li (e lasciamo perdere i vari Haixia e Lu Bo) abbiano offerto adeguate informazioni alla UEFA, è segno stesso che non ci sia alcuna intenzione di chiarire. 

Qua c'è solo da sperare che il Milan passi a un altro proprietario il più presto possibile. Fatto inevitabile a questo punto, ma deve avvenire prima che si sia costretti a dover smobilitare.


----------



## Victorss (5 Giugno 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> E allora se ne facciano una ragione.
> A me da tifoso frega poco chi ci mette i soldi, basta che rilancia il Milan.
> Se poi dietro c'è qualche truffa, una volta smascherata facciano quello che vogliono.



Che alla UEFA non piaccia la situazione del Milan (Li prestanome, non si sa chi sia il proprietario) è assodato. Che finisca come dicono tutti con la divina punizione della UEFA è tutto da vedere. Secondo me potrebbero anche giungere alla conclusione che se ne faranno una ragione.
Come se ne sono fatti una ragione ai tempi di calciopoli in cui non poterono fare altro che mandare una vergognosa lettera di minacce.


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il fatto stesso che finora né Fassone né Yonghong Li (e lasciamo perdere i vari Haixia e Lu Bo) abbiano offerto adeguate informazioni alla UEFA, è segno stesso che non ci sia alcuna intenzione di chiarire.
> 
> Qua c'è solo da sperare che il Milan passi a un altro proprietario il più presto possibile. Fatto inevitabile a questo punto, ma deve avvenire prima che si sia costretti a dover smobilitare.



Guarda, anche volendo essere ottimisti è impossibile che un nuovo proprietario subentri in questo momento, non avrebbe senso.

Se mai ci sarà un nuovo proprietario è ovvio che arriverà solo dopo un default! Ovvero dovremo passare dalle mani di Elliott prima, che svenderà il club a chissachi. Insomma, anche il cambio di proprietario sarà un cammino lungo e sanguinoso.


----------



## Aron (5 Giugno 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Guarda, anche volendo essere ottimisti è impossibile che un nuovo proprietario subentri in questo momento, non avrebbe senso.
> 
> Se mai ci sarà un nuovo proprietario è ovvio che arriverà solo dopo un default! Ovvero dovremo passare dalle mani di Elliott prima, che svenderà il club a chissachi. Insomma, anche il cambio di proprietario sarà un cammino lungo e sanguinoso.



C'è il rischio di restare a Elliott per due anni, questo sì (ma sarebbe la continuazione del giochino del soggetto che ha messo i soldi attraverso Elliott).
E' anche possibile comunque che ci sia un passaggio di consegne (o al soggetto dietro a Elliott o a uno inedito) entro poche settimane.

La UEFA pare che abbia rinviato al 19 giugno ogni decisione, quindi hanno concesso del tempo extra per qualcosa che è al momento in atto.


----------



## sacchino (5 Giugno 2018)

Niente di nuovo.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Giugno 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Guarda, anche volendo essere ottimisti è impossibile che un nuovo proprietario subentri in questo momento, non avrebbe senso.
> 
> Se mai ci sarà un nuovo proprietario è ovvio che arriverà solo dopo un default! Ovvero dovremo passare dalle mani di Elliott prima, che svenderà il club a chissachi. Insomma, anche il cambio di proprietario sarà un cammino lungo e sanguinoso.



Diamo tutti per assodato che si debba passare per forza da elliott e se invece ciò non dovesse accadere?
Magari il vero proprietario del milan esiste già ma non si è ancora palesato, per ora si limita a versare fior di milioni usando la faccia di mister Li.
Questo scenario,tutto sommato, avrebbe molta più logica del 'cinese squattrinato che prova l'affare della vita e gli va male'...
Del resto che senso ha per Li continuare a buttare soldi se ad ottobre il giochino gli verrà sottratto di mano?
Davvero pensiamo che possa aver versato 10 mln, poi altri 30 mln entra giugno, magari mette pure qualche milione per il mercato e poi...... sparisce???
Chissà, forse con la uefa si sta trattando per togliere il velo a questa nebulosa proprietà che mi rifiuto di riconoscere e associare in Li.


----------



## zlatan (5 Giugno 2018)

Ma come mai su tutti i giornali e siti nessuno parla della trasmissione di ieri? Semplice boicottaggio dettato dall'invidia che loro in teoria abbiano scoperto delle cose, oppure non la ritengono attendibile? O sono io che non ho letto nulla in giro?


----------



## Shmuk (5 Giugno 2018)

Avevo messo su Report, ma parlavano di tutt'altro, ad inizio puntata per cui ho preferito vedere la partita e alla fine deciso di non perturbarmi con le solite storie. Una cosa è sempre stata sicura comunque: Berlusconi non ha mai fatto un'operazione in vita sua, lineare, pulita, al di là del fatto che sia o non sia lui chi sta dietro Li.


----------



## luis4 (5 Giugno 2018)

Dunque il duo mirafax la scelto berlusconi?


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Giugno 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Diamo tutti per assodato che si debba passare per forza da elliott e se invece ciò non dovesse accadere?
> Magari il vero proprietario del milan esiste già ma non si è ancora palesato, per ora si limita a versare fior di milioni usando la faccia di mister Li.
> Questo scenario,tutto sommato, avrebbe molta più logica del 'cinese squattrinato che prova l'affare della vita e gli va male'...
> Del resto che senso ha per Li continuare a buttare soldi se ad ottobre il giochino gli verrà sottratto di mano?
> ...



Speriamo, anche se sembra alquanto inverosimile.
Per ora vediamo solo una costellazione di scatole cinesi senza nessuno dentro. Anche io ho la medesima speranza, fin dall'inizio, che qualcuno di solido si manifesti dicendo "scusate il ritardo"... ma per ora siamo lontani da questa possibilità.

Gli aumenti di capitale sembrano una attività dovuta a copertura delle operazioni correnti, altrimenti fallirebbe la baracca, più che degli investimenti.

Vedremo ma nonostante tutto non riesco ad essere ottimista su questa vicenda, almeno sul fatto che si possa concludere in tempi brevi e senza passare dalla speculazione di Elliott.


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Giugno 2018)

Servizio fuffa, basato sulla fuffa, che parla di fuffa e termina in fuffa.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (5 Giugno 2018)

Alcune considerazioni personali dopo aver visto la trasmissione...

Non credo che Berlusconi sia il ''grande vecchio'' dietro a questa operazione....troppo complessa,troppo rischiosa e troppo costosa...
Trovare persone disposte a mettere a rischio il proprio ''essere'' per una cosa del genere mi pare impossibile...
Così come sono sicuro che Berlusconi è il regista dell'atto finale...il closing...agli inizi di marzo 2017 quando il Cinese ha dichiarato la sua impossibilità a chiudere l'affare ha messo in moto il suo ''mondo'' perchè a lui interessava solo ed esclusivamente vendere il Milan senza preoccuparsi del suo futuro...
Basta il fatto che la maggior parte delle persone coinvolte sono facilmente riconducibili a Berlusconi o a Galliani...

Seconda considerazione...se lo schema sulla proprietà del Milan presentato da Report è lo stesso che ha in mano l'UEFA inizio a capire le loro perplessità sul futuro del Milan...
Perchè dietro a questa ''schermatura'' potrebbere esserci tutto ed il contrario dello stesso...
Potrebbe esserci un miliardario come un poveraccio...potrebbe essere un'operazione lecita oppure una ''lavatrice'' (a marca Cinese) a ciclo continuo...
Probabilmente l'UEFA è uscita dalle sue competenze ma allo stesso tempo mi chiedo se davanti a giustificate perplessità sia meglio girarsi dall'altra parte e far finta di nulla...

Ultima considerazione...ritorno allo striscione esposto dalla curva dove si elogiava la programmazione e la trasparenza mostrata da questa società...
Sulla programmazione per il momento sorvolo aspettando il momento opportuno per parlarne...sulla trasparenza invece...il Milan attuale mi da l'impressione di avere la stessa trasparenza di una lastra di marmo...anzi...ancora meno...


----------



## Ruuddil23 (5 Giugno 2018)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Alcune considerazioni personali dopo aver visto la trasmissione...
> 
> Non credo che Berlusconi sia il ''grande vecchio'' dietro a questa operazione....troppo complessa,troppo rischiosa e troppo costosa...
> Trovare persone disposte a mettere a rischio il proprio ''essere'' per una cosa del genere mi pare impossibile...
> ...



La stessa sensazione che ho io, fratello Old. Proprio per questo motivo ritengo che, purtroppo per noi, la realtà delle cose sia molto più semplice di quanto si pensi e di come conclude Report: Yonghong non rappresenta altri che se stesso ed ha serie difficoltà a mettere di volta in volta insieme i soldi per mandare avanti la baracca. Rimarrebbe comunque sospetta l'ignota provenienza dei soldi e tutti gli intrallazzi che sembrano esserci dietro (da parte cinese e berlusconiana), motivo per cui ancora tutte le ipotesi restano sul campo e quella di Yonghong avventuriero rimane solo la più plausibile e semplice. Certo solo il fatto di avere incertezza e discutere da più di un anno su chi possa essere il vero proprietario del Milan è di per sé scandaloso, come scrivo ormai da tanto.


----------

